# May 2011 buddies...UPDATE!!



## KateyCakes

*UPDATE!!*
I thought it would be nice to add everyone's name + due date who participate in the thread :D

*2nd May*
Becxi
Nljackson
rdh2378

*3rd May*
Ellyb
Angel777

*5th May*
Flugella

* 8th May*
Kakia
Natalie7
Huntjump1989

*9th May*
Blessedtwice

*11th May*
Zodiacflower
Anicole10
Rachnthumper

*12th May*
Rebate

*14th May*
Kateycakes

*15th May*
Hippymumma23

*16th May*
Momma2010
the.lion

*17th May*
Kib

*18th May*
Steffyrae
Blondebabe

*19th May*
Mirrie
Charl

*20th May*
Caydensmom

*21st May*
Bibarrachus

*22nd May*
Sarah54
Eab

*23rd May*
Maybabyx
Jvbaby
Meowmeow
Ladyredlainey
MrsPerrier

*25th May*
Jessica716
1QueenB

*26th May*
Ele

* 27th May*
Plumsugar

*28th May*
Samiam
Nataliexx
Kaydenjayla

*30th May*
Ashlee.

*31st May*
1sttimemama2b
Kristine30
AfterAbigail

Please feel free to leave a comment with your due date on if you want to be added :D :hugs:


----------



## flugella

I'm due 10th May with my first too! Fancy being buddies?

Rach x


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah :) how are you hun? x


----------



## flugella

I am feeling really really queasy today! Started feeling slightly nauseous on Tuesday and my boobs are NOT comfy at all. Next job = get maternity bras - not ideal when you're already a 32f...!

How's you?

xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

I know that feeling! I was a 32E pre-pregnancy! I feel like they've grow 100000 times bigger already! haha!

I'm feeling rather nauseous today, my boobs are agony, my tummy's bloated + to top it all off the doctors reckon I've got a water infection! Not my day today! :(

Is this your first?x


----------



## flugella

It is, yes! I'm having a less nauseous day today, or I was til my colleague gave me a cream cake... epic fail!

Is it your first too? My boobs are sore as hell today but I'm still losing weight which is really bizarre!


----------



## momma2010

I am a first time mommy to be and due 16th of May 2011. I would love to be bump buddies :)


----------



## mommieoftwo

Im due middle/end of may with my 3rd :D


----------



## KateyCakes

momma2010 said:


> I am a first time mommy to be and due 16th of May 2011. I would love to be bump buddies :)

YAY! :D How are you hun? xx


----------



## KateyCakes

mommieoftwo said:


> Im due middle/end of may with my 3rd :D

3rd? Wow!! :D congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## momma2010

I'm great Kateycakes. Just been extremely tired. Can't seem to get enough sleep lately. But I am hanging in there. 

How are you?

Anyone have yahoo messanger or facebook or myspace?


----------



## KateyCakes

I know how you feel honey! We all do! I keep waking up at stupid o' clock too + feeling wide awake then i'm tired early! 
I'm great apart from the usual pregnancy symptoms :D
I have facebook :) xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hello girls can I join you? Im due on the 15th of May with my second baby.

I totally hear you about waking up at stupid o'clock and then being exhausted later. Nausea and my bladder wake me about 4am and again at 6am, and I cant get back to sleep, then straight after lunch I totally crash. Luckily dp took our son out so I could rest.

Ive got sickness in the morning which isnt nice and I feel sick in the afternoon.

Boobs have started to stop being quite so painful. Im looking forward to the end of the first trimester, its harder the second time round thats for sure.

Im supposed to be meeting all my friends for my birthday tomorrow at lunch, but if I feel as awful as I have today I wont be going anywhere. Bummer.

Hope you are all having a good weekend!


----------



## KateyCakes

HippyMumma23 said:


> Hello girls can I join you? Im due on the 15th of May with my second baby.
> 
> I totally hear you about waking up at stupid o'clock and then being exhausted later. Nausea and my bladder wake me about 4am and again at 6am, and I cant get back to sleep, then straight after lunch I totally crash. Luckily dp took our son out so I could rest.
> 
> Ive got sickness in the morning which isnt nice and I feel sick in the afternoon.
> 
> Boobs have started to stop being quite so painful. Im looking forward to the end of the first trimester, its harder the second time round thats for sure.
> 
> Im supposed to be meeting all my friends for my birthday tomorrow at lunch, but if I feel as awful as I have today I wont be going anywhere. Bummer.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend!

Hey honey. How are you?

Congratulations! What's your sons name?
Suppose your hoping for a girl this time? :)

glad i've found someone who can relate to the sickness + waking up :) 
take care xx


----------



## flugella

Morning all!

Well, I spent all weekend being either sick or asleep - great joys! But we have managed one minor breakthrough in that we've signed up to part exchange our tiny house for a new build and should be in by Christmas so baby will have a bedroom! Yay!!!

Rach x


----------



## flugella

BTW I'm on facebook as Rachel Miller - ignore the punk look, that was for a play I was in back in January! I'm in the NHS, Newcastle Uni and Open UNi networks!


----------



## jessica716

Hey!!

Is there room for a little one??

I'm due with my 1st on 25th May,

Had a previous ectopic so keeping my fx i'm ok this time round, got a 6 week scan coming up and so excited!! :happydance:

Hope you're all doing well and the morning sickness isn't too bad, mines not just morning but 24.7 at the moment :nope: not pleasant!!

xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

flugella said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Well, I spent all weekend being either sick or asleep - great joys! But we have managed one minor breakthrough in that we've signed up to part exchange our tiny house for a new build and should be in by Christmas so baby will have a bedroom! Yay!!!
> 
> Rach x

Babe that's great news :D
congratulations
does the house you live in not have enough bedrooms?

On the downside tho, hope you get well soon! The joys of being pregnant hey!  xx


----------



## KateyCakes

jessica716 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Is there room for a little one??
> 
> I'm due with my 1st on 25th May,
> 
> Had a previous ectopic so keeping my fx i'm ok this time round, got a 6 week scan coming up and so excited!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well and the morning sickness isn't too bad, mines not just morning but 24.7 at the moment :nope: not pleasant!!
> 
> xxx

Welcome honey :hugs:
Congratulations on the little bubs :)

Yep I know what 24/7 sickness is like! 

Good Luck :D xxx


----------



## flugella

welcome to our gang!

Our house is a tiny 2 bed terrace which was full to the brim as it was and has been up for sale for a year. can you imagine what my stress levels were like when I got the BFP??!!!

So I dragged DH (AKA Ian) to the new housing development and we love the little 3 bed - it's not a forever move but it'll do for now and I've never had a brand new house before so I am rather excited! We spent last night between vomming incidents planning things and Ian even let me look in the IKEA catalogue - the thought of the big blue place usually brings him out in a cold sweat! They have some rather nice stuff though...

Rach x


----------



## KateyCakes

:D Haha! I know what you mean about nice stuff in there!
My OH is obsessed with buying furniture from Argos! I don't know why, Men are strange!

I want a house, we've only just moved into a flat tho this year, and it's not the ideal place for a child to live because it's on the 2nd floor!
OH says we can't move yet but I want a new build house!!

They say stress is a factor of why women don't get pregnant when they're trying for months, so i'm glad you got yours even tho you were stressed to the max! xx


----------



## flugella

I think it happened because this last month I was convinced I wasn't going to get pregnant, nothing was going right etc etc - and look what happened!

I'm a right emotional wreck this morning - feel very bloated and teary for no reason...


----------



## KateyCakes

One of those charity adverts for animals set me off this morning! Couldn't stop crying. I cry at silly thinks Rach, like not been able to open the door on the washer + things like that. 
Congratulations on the 7week mark by the way :) xx


----------



## woohoo

hi

can i join, im pregnant with my 2nd, due 15th may 2011.

how is everyone? 
x


----------



## KateyCakes

woohoo, welcome honey :D
how are you doing?
congratulations too :hugs:
x


----------



## flugella

Congrats woohoo! Welcome to the gang!

I had a really good day yesterday, hardly any sickness or bloating. Today, we're back to the usual and I feel lousy! Come on baby, settle down!!!


----------



## jessica716

Had a scan yesterday @ 5 weeks just to check all in the right place and so far so good 

Got another one next week, excited is not the word!!


----------



## zodiacflower

Hi all  Im Due 10th of may ,
Congrats to you all xxx


----------



## flugella

Oooh due date twins!! Is this your first baby?


----------



## bjbarrachus

I'm due May 21st. This would be my second pregnancy, but 3rd child. I have a seven year old son and my husband has a 1.5 year old daughter. We wanted one of our own and we are hoping for another son, but at this point I just want it to be healthy and have all its little parts. I love baby toes, they are the best.


----------



## sarah54

I'd like to join!

Congratulations to everyone!

My EDD is May 22 2011

My only symptoms so far have been not being able to sleep and waking up at all hours of the night, being really gassy, and headaches. I don't feel pregnant at all, which worries me a little bit even though everyone has reasurred me.

Can't wait to get to know all of you!


----------



## flugella

Hi Sarah! Congratulations and don't worry about not feeling too pregnant! I had a day like that yesterday - only a little bit queasy! And I've put on 1/2lb - bearing in mind throughout this pregnancy I've been merrily losing weight I'm not sure whether to be pleased or panicked!


----------



## KateyCakes

sarah54 said:


> I'd like to join!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!
> 
> My EDD is May 22 2011
> 
> My only symptoms so far have been not being able to sleep and waking up at all hours of the night, being really gassy, and headaches. I don't feel pregnant at all, which worries me a little bit even though everyone has reasurred me.
> 
> Can't wait to get to know all of you!

Hi sarahhh! :) Congratulations :D how are you + little bubs?
Urgh! you can have some of my sickness if you like? :haha:
xx


----------



## flugella

You can have some of mine too - been throwing up all night and went into the kitcjen at work and the smell of drains and off milk had me straight back in the loo... ugh.


----------



## KateyCakes

The worse is when you can't eat or drink anything cos it makes you feel more sick :(
I'm being literally force fed haha!!
Got my first scan tomorrow + i'm really really really nervous!!
Fx, hopefully everything is okay :)


----------



## flugella

Fx for you Katey! LMK how you go on!

xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

AHHH :D 
I'm so relieved!
Bubs is fine + has a strong heartbeat :happydance:
Been put back a week tho, I'm measuring 7w 3d instead of the 8w 3d I predicted
but that all could change when I have my 12w scan :D
It was the best moment of my life, seeing babys little tiny heartbeat + knowing that bubs is safe :) xx


----------



## Anicole10

I too am looking for a buddy...I'm Due May 11, 2001 and am hoping to find someone in the US on the west coast or at least in Pacific Standard Time...I instant messaging is preferable...hopefully I find someone soon :)....I'm 20 years old...almost 21 and experiencing lotsssa of morning sickness and crazy mood swings but I hope that changes very soon lol


----------



## eab

I'd like to join!

I am due May 22nd 2011. This may change after my first US which is one week away (can't wait!!!)

So... here's to hoping

First off congrats to everybody and sticky baby dust to us all!

No symptoms for me except peeing all the time (seems to have subsided today), feeling nauseous once in a while, eating a lot, randoms bouts of tiredness, tender boobs etc

Thing is, I am on progesterone so who knows what's causing what symptom

:flower: :flower:

*sticky baby dust*


----------



## flugella

welcome everyone! 

Katey, that's great! How emotional was it hearing the heartbeat? I have my booking in appt with the midwife on October 12th which I'm looking forward to - I think I'll feel properly pregnant then if that makes sense?


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm a bit disappointed they've put me back, but they said bubs could be small cos i'm small myself :haha:
I cried my eyes out when I saw baby's heartbeat! I told her I didn't want to look until she found baby + the heartbeat.
It was a little flicker, then she zoomed in + I could see it even clearer. 
It was proberbly the best moment of my life!!
It's all sunk in now, I'm going to be a mummy :happydance:
I'm excited for you Rach :D I can't wait for your scan now :wohoo: xx


----------



## eab

KateyCakes thats awesome news! Congrats

I cannot wait till my scan, it's next week on Wednesday. How does one keep off this board and keep negative thoughts at bay between now and then?

I really hope my bean is ok... I barfed for the first time last night and since then all has been very quiet on the boob, peeing and nausea front... please be ok bean.. mama loves ya! woosah


----------



## Anicole10

That's soooo exciting Kateycakes, I can't for mine on Wednesday! It's almost all I can think about lately...I can't wait till finding out the sex :)


----------



## flugella

Awww Katey that's so sweet! I'm dead excited too! Not quite sure what to expect but majorly excited! Am currently having a massive maternity clothes discussion with one of my work colleagues (had to tell work straightaway because of working in operating theatres etc) and she's letting me raid her wardrobe! Yay!!!


----------



## zodiacflower

flugella said:


> Oooh due date twins!! Is this your first baby?

Hi ya , This will be my third child :happydance:
So your due then too ?? 
Mine will prob change once i have my first scan thou,how have you been feeling ?? xx


----------



## flugella

I think SICK is the best way to describe me at the moment! I reckon it'll probably change, GP said 5th but I have a longer cycle so I reckon 10th myself. Midwife will probably tell me something completely different!


----------



## 1QueenB

KateyCakes said:


> I'm a bit disappointed they've put me back, but they said bubs could be small cos i'm small myself :haha:
> I cried my eyes out when I saw baby's heartbeat! I told her I didn't want to look until she found baby + the heartbeat.
> It was a little flicker, then she zoomed in + I could see it even clearer.
> It was proberbly the best moment of my life!!
> It's all sunk in now, I'm going to be a mummy :happydance:
> I'm excited for you Rach :D I can't wait for your scan now :wohoo: xx

So pleased for you hun..... I too am dead excited/nervous/elated....lol
Have first antenatal appointment 2 weeks today....fingers and toes crossed untill then me thinks.. xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## KateyCakes

eab said:


> KateyCakes thats awesome news! Congrats
> 
> I cannot wait till my scan, it's next week on Wednesday. How does one keep off this board and keep negative thoughts at bay between now and then?
> 
> I really hope my bean is ok... I barfed for the first time last night and since then all has been very quiet on the boob, peeing and nausea front... please be ok bean.. mama loves ya! woosah

To be honest, I've stopped having sore boobs + the frequent trips to pee.
Also, for the past few days, my nausea seems to have turned into just being physically sick once in the afternoon + feeling perfectly fine the rest of the time. OH told me he likes it when I feel sick cos that means bubs is still there! CHARMING! haha.

I'm sure your bean is fine. I was a right mess the night before the scan, I cried my eyes out + wanted my mum! HAHA!!
Just take the pregnancy symptoms as a positive sign bean is still there :) 

Good Luck :D xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Anicole10 said:


> That's soooo exciting Kateycakes, I can't for mine on Wednesday! It's almost all I can think about lately...I can't wait till finding out the sex :)

HEY :D
It's the best thing in the world :happydance:
I'm in two minds whether to find out the sex or not :shrug:

GOOD LUCK :D xx


----------



## KateyCakes

flugella said:


> Awww Katey that's so sweet! I'm dead excited too! Not quite sure what to expect but majorly excited! Am currently having a massive maternity clothes discussion with one of my work colleagues (had to tell work straightaway because of working in operating theatres etc) and she's letting me raid her wardrobe! Yay!!!

HAHA! I think i'm begining to look like i'm taking to myself after I've already posted two replies + here;s the third :haha:

I actually went out + brought some maternity jeans yesterday, honestly they are so comfy!!
I'd live in them if I could.

I've got a little bump at the moment, not sure if it's baby or bloat tho :shrug:
But I can't fit in my pre pregnancy jeans now :haha:
xx


----------



## KateyCakes

1QueenB said:


> So pleased for you hun..... I too am dead excited/nervous/elated....lol
> Have first antenatal appointment 2 weeks today....fingers and toes crossed untill then me thinks.. xxxx:thumbup:

What dates your first antenatal appt? 
I've got my frst one on the 13th of this month, then my 12w scan on the 26th. I'm SO EXCITED!!

All my fingers + toes are crossed for you too :D xx


----------



## 1QueenB

Hey Kateycakes!!

My one is on the 15th- 2 days after you!! :) I just keep thinking gotta stay positive untill then...OH is very supportive- and tries to keep me upbeat- i can tell he is just as nervous as me- i just wanna make sure our lil jelly bean is all fine and dandy.... The nausea for me is pretty bad in the morning - then all is well by this time and i can eat a horse! lol. But otherwise im all good
Went around Mothercare today....Buggies are sooooo expensive!!! You started looking at bits yet?? I know its early but i couldnt resist. xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah, we picked the cot + buggy we wanted before we actually got our bfp :haha:
They're still there too :)
My friends mum has knitted me the most beautiful blanket, i've never seen one like it!
My mum keeps buying EVERYTHING she sees too + tries to gve it to me,
But I won't have anything anyone gives me until after 12w scan.

The only thing baby-related in my house is the scan picture!
Big items like cot + buggy will be brought once we know what the sex is + everything is fine :)

xx


----------



## eab

KateyCakes said:


> Good Luck :D xx

Good news! Went for the ultrasound and everything is awesome! Twice as awesome as a matter of fact because apparently we are having twins. I am elated, petrified, nervous and ridiculously excited. :cloud9:

Good mojo from this thread... sticky baby dust to all 

:happydance:


----------



## eab

QueenB -- FX for you on the 15th :thumbup:. I can't even think of looking into buggies/strollers now - UGH.


----------



## KateyCakes

eab said:


> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck :D xx
> 
> Good news! Went for the ultrasound and everything is awesome! Twice as awesome as a matter of fact because apparently we are having twins. I am elated, petrified, nervous and ridiculously excited. :cloud9:
> 
> Good mojo from this thread... sticky baby dust to all
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY! Congratulations missus :D
What's it like to find out theres two? :haha:
Did you see both heartbeats then? xx


----------



## 1QueenB

eab!! Congrats!!! Twins raaahhhh!! How exciting!!! Ooooohhh i hope my lil shrimp is ok!!?? XX <3 <3


----------



## Ellyb

I am due 3rd of May 2011 with my first child and don't know anyone else who is pregnant, so would love to swap comments. I have been feeling pretty sick for a few weeks now, throwing up sometimes. I can't wait for it to go away!


----------



## stardust22

Come and join the MAY BLOSSOMS
xxxx


----------



## Ellyb

1QueenB said:


> Hey Kateycakes!!
> 
> My one is on the 15th- 2 days after you!! :) I just keep thinking gotta stay positive untill then...OH is very supportive- and tries to keep me upbeat- i can tell he is just as nervous as me- i just wanna make sure our lil jelly bean is all fine and dandy.... The nausea for me is pretty bad in the morning - then all is well by this time and i can eat a horse! lol. But otherwise im all good
> Went around Mothercare today....Buggies are sooooo expensive!!! You started looking at bits yet?? I know its early but i couldnt resist. xx

Hi Queen B,

My mum said to look at the mamas and papas outlet stores, there are a few around the country. She knows people who have found massive savings on buggies, furniture etc. I am going to check out the one in Huddersfield when I go up north in a few weeks. I will report on what I find!


----------



## BlessedTwice

Is it too late to join yall? I'm due May 9th :) When do you all expect to find out what you are having? My dr. says 15-16 weeks, but does that seem too soon?


----------



## eab

KateyCakes said:


> eab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck :D xx
> 
> Good news! Went for the ultrasound and everything is awesome! Twice as awesome as a matter of fact because apparently we are having twins. I am elated, petrified, nervous and ridiculously excited. :cloud9:
> 
> Good mojo from this thread... sticky baby dust to all
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! Congratulations missus :D
> What's it like to find out theres two? :haha:
> Did you see both heartbeats then? xxClick to expand...

Thanks! Yes, we saw both heartbeats 160.162. 
To be honest, I think I was relieved that all was well (I had been worried something was wrong due to reduced symptoms)... DH on the otherhand was not so thrilled with the news - he dropped the f-bomb when she told us and the tech laughed at him... apparently a common response to surprise multiples. 

Anyways, I got even more freaked out looking at twin bump pictures online (HUUUGE, think stretchmark galore). DH now thinks it's fab that we are having twins - he says it's like a BOGO sale.


----------



## Steph182

mee!!

Start of may 
in essex


----------



## renata

9 weeks pregnant, just found out this week! I'm due May 12, 2011 :)


----------



## flugella

Hi all!

Back from a lovely week in the Lake District where Sproglet didn't make me too sick! Phew! Unfortunately it's made up for it since and I've now lost half a stone since I fell pregnant due to bloomin sickness. I am going to so get told off by the MW at my booking in on Tuesday aren't I?

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Rach :) did you have a good birthday?
Oh your MW appt is this tuesday? Mine's on wednesday...
I've lost weight since I became preganant too, friends are saying it's common as long as you try to eat then that's all that matters :)
xx


----------



## 1sttimemama2b

I'm due May 31st!! 1st baby for me.


----------



## KateyCakes

1sttimemama2b said:


> I'm due May 31st!! 1st baby for me.

Hey honey.. Welcome + congratulations on the baby :) xx


----------



## Maybabyx

My due dates 23rd may! My friends pregnant but shes due in like decemberr so a bumpbuddy would be cool. Not sure how to use this site very well yet though!x


----------



## KateyCakes

Welcome Maybabyx + congratulations. Hope your feeling okay! xx


----------



## flugella

Hello!!

Well, the MW went well - I feel like a pincushion now though with all the blood tests! Got my scan next Wednesday (20th!) so am now VERY excited! 

I feel a bit info overloaded though - Bounty pack, NHS pregnancy book, leaflets galore...

how's everyone else?


----------



## 1QueenB

Hello all- how we doing???

I have been eating for the last couple of days!!! yaahhhhh!! im totally wacked out though- sooo tired!!! I cant wait untill i get the first scan date- so i just know all is well!!! Any odd or annoying symptoms?? I seem to be burping all the time!! :( (and its soooooo unlady like i hate it!!!!!) lol. 

XXXX


----------



## woohoo

just thought id let u all know i mc this weekend so you can take me off the due dates list.
x


----------



## BlessedTwice

woohoo said:


> just thought id let u all know i mc this weekend so you can take me off the due dates list.
> x

I'm so sorry for your loss :( How far along were you?


----------



## angel777

so sorry woohoo, take care!!

i'm due 3rd of may!!


----------



## KateyCakes

woohoo said:


> just thought id let u all know i mc this weekend so you can take me off the due dates list.
> x

Oh honey.. I'm so sorry. Fx for you! xx :hugs:


----------



## flugella

So sorry hun, take care xxx

I've had the last two days off work cos I've been throwing up constantly. Not good, but on the plus side I think I'm getting a teeny bump!


----------



## KateyCakes

I've got a little bump too :D

Doctors have told me off for doing too much + give me a sick note cos I've fainted yet again! I'm off work now + I hate it! Theres only so much cleaning I can do before I start wearing the furniture out! :haha:


----------



## flugella

Tell me about it, I'm longing for someone to buy the house so I can be messy for a bit! Hang on, who am I kidding, I'm a neat freak!!!

Did all the choices for the new house today though which was fun once I stopped getting overfaced by tiles! Too much choice! Just tried on some mat clothes too but I'm not big enough to wear them yet :-(


----------



## Ellyb

Hello ladies! I haven't been on for a while, I have been exhausted! But at least I have stopped throwing up. Had a scan last week but was only 11 wks so couldn't do the NT test etc. Got it next week now and really apprehensive, don't know why! 
I have a little bump too and a jelly belly! which I have never had. 

Nice to read on how you are all progressing x


----------



## flugella

Scan tomorrow! Eeeeeeeeek!!!!! Slightly scared!


----------



## KateyCakes

Ellyb said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't been on for a while, I have been exhausted! But at least I have stopped throwing up. Had a scan last week but was only 11 wks so couldn't do the NT test etc. Got it next week now and really apprehensive, don't know why!
> I have a little bump too and a jelly belly! which I have never had.
> 
> Nice to read on how you are all progressing x

Hi Elly.. Nice to hear from you. What date's your scan next week?
Maybe you should come on more often then :D
I've just amused myself for a few minutes with Elly's Jelly Belly :haha: xx


----------



## KateyCakes

flugella said:


> Scan tomorrow! Eeeeeeeeek!!!!! Slightly scared!

Rach, Everything will be fine. I'm excited :D Are you going public after?
At least you get to see your bubs before me, I've got to wait another week :(
Good Luck + keep us posted dear :D xxx


----------



## flugella

Yup, going public straight after - I can't keep it in much longer!

And the bonus is that we accepted an offer on the house this morning - one less thing to worry about!!!!

Will post photo as soon as I can!


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah, I saw on facebook, congratulations :D
Seems everythings looking up for you missus :happydance:
xx


----------



## flugella

I sure hope so! Just had cream cakes at work too - naughty treat after a medical emergencies training recap!


----------



## KateyCakes

Ooooo yummy! Nice to have a treat now + again.. especially once the morning sickness has calmed down! xx


----------



## eab

1QueenB said:


> Hey Kateycakes!!
> 
> My one is on the 15th- 2 days after you!! :) I just keep thinking gotta stay positive untill then...OH is very supportive- and tries to keep me upbeat- i can tell he is just as nervous as me- i just wanna make sure our lil jelly bean is all fine and dandy.... The nausea for me is pretty bad in the morning - then all is well by this time and i can eat a horse! lol. But otherwise im all good
> Went around Mothercare today....Buggies are sooooo expensive!!! You started looking at bits yet?? I know its early but i couldnt resist. xx

Soooo? How did the scan go? good news I hope.


----------



## KateyCakes

It wasn't a scan I had on the 13th, it was an appointment with the MW. 
Everything seems fine at the minute but they're keeping an eye on me because I have Lumbar Scoliosis, where my spine curves in towards my pelvis. They said everything should be fine but to rest as much as possible + keep comfy -fine by me- :haha:
My dating scan this Tuesday.. I'm excited to hopefully see bubsy again!! :D xx


----------



## Ellyb

Hi Girls,

Glad you find my jelly belly funny Kateycakes, I wish I did!
My scan is on Tuesday next week.
There are so many things that you have to watch aren't there? I think the MW seem fantastic though and really reassuring, you are in safe hands.
Flugella - how was the scan? I know what you mean about not telling everyone. I am a teacher and I am sure the girls at school are guessing! its really tricky to know when to tell them, but will feel much better when I have.


----------



## 1QueenB

Hello ladies!!!!
Midwife came round Monday- she is ace- been doing it donkeys years and is just the best person i could have as i am a total worrier!!
Hope to get my scan date through asap. Been feeling ok- but today had a horrific headache and sickly. So had to leave work early- but boobs not so sore and able to eat some food now which is nice. :)
I keep thinking about that scan- i pray that the baby is sticking in there!!!
:D x :D


----------



## jvbaby

Hey ladies, I had my scan a couple weeks back and the tech put me at an EDD of May 23rd :)

The hubby and I haven't told anyone (except my boss for FMLA.) I want to tell everyone but my hubby wants to wait for...I don't know when (hopefully in the next few weeks.)

Congrats to all of you ladies!!


----------



## flugella

Well, here it is!

The scan was fine - I went for the combined nuchal scan and my nuchal fold measurement was 1.5mm which I think (?) is normal so we'll have to see what the bloods come out with! I'm actually further on than I thought - 12 weeks tomorrow!

It was so amazing seeing bubs though - it was all curled up on its side and as soon as the sonographer said, "Oh, another one that doesn't want to play" it seemed to wake up and bounce around a lot! It was waving like mad and at one point practically did a back flip! Not sure where it gets the acrobatic ability from - certainly not either parent!

I was grinning like a maniac all the way through and I'm still in a happy haze now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0309.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zodiacflower

Congrats hun, Thats brilliant, what a lovely clear pic, i havent been on here in a while but just to update ya all , i had a early scan and i was 9 wks exactly that day, which i was really pleased with as that meant i was only a day out on due date which is 11th of may, Im 11 wks and 1 day today, not got my next scan till 3 nov which means i will be 13 weeks, i still havent seen my midwife yet thou, she rang today and said shes been so busy and everyone seems to be pregnant at the mo, which hasnt made me feel that great about her, im just glad i didnt decide to have a home birth, I also hired a doppler off of ebay, the ones the midewife uses, it picked the babys heartbeat up yesterday which was a wonderfull feeling, such a relieve where i hadnt seen mw,
Feeling loads better now , How are you all feeling ??? x
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt9de69.aspx


----------



## Mirrie

Hi All, Doc thinks I'm due on the 14th May so would love to join the group! Was SO excited to have 1st MW appointment today but she had to cancel, so am feelin abit gutted today just wanna get things movin :dohh:!! PM if u wanna be a bumpbuddie xxxx :kiss:


----------



## Kakia

Hey yall I am new to this site. Im 11.5 weeks pregnant. I had an ultrasound a couple weeks ago and getting a NT scan next week. Im due May 8th and looking for someone to compare with and just talk to about whats going on.
 



Attached Files:







BABY.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## natalie7

hi all and congrats im due the 8th -11th of may find out on tuesday as iv got my scan be nice to talk to people who due around the same time and anyone who has a few children this is my 8th baby x


----------



## flugella

natalie - 8th?????? Oh wow!!! I'm thinking one will be more than enough!!! How are you managing?

Kakia - what a cute little scan pic - babe seems very snug and comfy and looks like it's sunbathing or something!


----------



## KateyCakes

Hey girlies.
How are you all? It seems my bubsy is a little monkey already.
-Have been in hospital for the last couple of days with low blood pressure!!
Got my scan on Tuesday to look forward too :D
xx


----------



## Kakia

Hehe thanks flugella. Im so nervous I go for my scan for down's syndrome on the 27th. I hope everything is going to go well


----------



## 1QueenB

Awww Kateycakes- you poor thing... hope you are feeling better now.
Im not too bad- the spotty skin is annoying though... got my scan date through- 15th Nov which would make me 12+5 ....sooooo excited- got some bloods to have done this week so hope they will all be ok. :D xx


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm much better now thanks hun :D
although, i'm still feeling the dizziness alot, but it's an excuse to make OH learn to clean :haha:
Oh, I know exactly what you mean about the spotty skin! I think i've gotten over the worse of it + I wake up the next day with a horrible face! 
I've got to have bloods done on Tues too + my scan..
I feel like my bubs is pressing against my bladder at the moment too..
The joys of pregnancy hey! :haha: xx


----------



## flugella

I know the feeling - are you ok now Katey?

I now have a little bump and I feel awful saying this but I just want to be showing properly.:cry: At the moment I just look fat and I feel like I want to say to bump either be a proper bump or don't bother! How guilty do I feel about that??? But at the same time I'm in a play this week and I can't look too pregnant as my character talks about having a hysterectomy! Can you imagine the comedy from that remark if I look preggers???

Sorry - rant over! I just feel really guilty about not instantly loving my tummy... :nope:


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm okay, little gutted about my ring not fitting properly at the moment :(
I know how you feel babe...
I have a tiny bump right at the bottom of my tummy, you can't see when i'm wearing clothes only in underwear..... oooppsss TMI :haha:

I'm sure people would be slightly confused if you had a baby bump in the play so maybe it's a good thing baby is only tiny at the moment.. You can enjoy having a little bump but at the same time you can take part in the play :D

Hope your okay hun xx


----------



## flugella

It's weird - I feel like I'm the size of a bus and then this morning a patient's mum was saying oh you're so slim and I'm thinking thank GOD for scrub tops!!! I think el Bumpo is having another fight with my abs and trying to stretch some extra room in the womb - it feels like my muscles are being gently pulled apart which is beyond weird!! 

I think if I wore a close fitting top it would be apparent but as I tend to wear fairly big tops anyway (my boobs have always been big compared to the rest of me!) it's not that obvious. Next job - maternity top shopping I think!


----------



## KateyCakes

:haha: I have the same problem, my OH always says he doesn't know how I stay upright.
I've got a tiny stature, My feet are tiny but my boobs are massive compared to the rest of me :rofl: + they're only going to get bigger :wacko:

I've had the stretchy feeling, right by the side of belly button, it's strange..
I've been told I look like I've lost weight by people who don't know I'm pregnant.. 
More like i'll be the size of a whale soon :haha: 

Scan tomorrow too! I'm nervous but excited...... x


----------



## flugella

Goood luck! Hope baby is as active for you as ours was! Let us know!

xxxx


----------



## plumsugar

im 27th may anyone else


----------



## KateyCakes

YAAYYYY! I've got a lazy baby :haha:
Bubs did a little jump when the scanner went near it + then decided to have a little nap I think..
They've put me back a week so I'm 11+3 but 'm just glad bubs is okay.
I'll put up a picture when I get a decent one..
Find out the sex on new years eve too :D
EXCITED.EXCITED.EXCITED :happydance: xx


----------



## KateyCakes

*Update*
Here's the scan picture, I've edited out my details tho cos anyone can view it :D


----------



## Mirrie

KateyCakes- What a GORGEOUS scan pic...so perfect!! Lucky u hunni xxxx You're due date must be about the same as mine now...unless mine changes when I have my first scan :thumbup: xx


----------



## kib

momma2010 said:


> I am a first time mommy to be and due 16th of May 2011. I would love to be bump buddies :)

im due on the 17th may 2011 live in reading uk would be good also to share info with others.


----------



## flugella

Aww Katey, your baby is soooooo cute! Looks like it's waving at you and all snuggled up!

I had my Downs risk results today - 1 in 1300 risk so pretty darn good odds and they don't want to do any further tests!


----------



## KateyCakes

Mirrie said:


> KateyCakes- What a GORGEOUS scan pic...so perfect!! Lucky u hunni xxxx You're due date must be about the same as mine now...unless mine changes when I have my first scan :thumbup: xx

Thank you babe. I always make sure my bladder is really full, they can see bubs better then :D
When's your first scan? xx


----------



## KateyCakes

flugella said:


> Aww Katey, your baby is soooooo cute! Looks like it's waving at you and all snuggled up!
> 
> I had my Downs risk results today - 1 in 1300 risk so pretty darn good odds and they don't want to do any further tests!

YAY! That's really good news babe :happydance:

Thank you, I prepared myself for the worse though, got myself so worked up that I didn't eat much, then when I had my bloods taken, I fainted! I'm normally great with blood tests! Silly girl aren't I!? :dohh:


----------



## KateyCakes

kib said:


> momma2010 said:
> 
> 
> I am a first time mommy to be and due 16th of May 2011. I would love to be bump buddies :)
> 
> im due on the 17th may 2011 live in reading uk would be good also to share info with others.Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS +WELCOME :happydance: xx


----------



## Mirrie

> Thank you babe. I always make sure my bladder is really full, they can see bubs better then :D
> When's your first scan? xx

You wont believe this but I'd just got back from work and read your reply and thought- hey I haven't checked the post yet (Been waiting over a week for my appointment) went and guess what was laying in the doorway- My appointment letter for this MONDAY!! Whooooooooopppppp Thanks- I probably wouldnt have checked the post if you hadnt reminded me :flower:

So only got to wait 3 days for my first scan (and seeing my baby for the first time!!) eeekkk propa happy :happydance:

I'll be following your advice and downing loadsa water first thing monday :hugs:

PS No one is answering their phone so you lot know before anyone else- even my hubby :haha:


----------



## KateyCakes

Oh, I'm excited now :D
Glad I was of some use to someone :haha:
I'm hoping you stay at the same date :D 
You'll be pacing up + down the waiting room tho, I drank loads + couldn't sit down cos I thought I was going to wet myself :blush: :rofl:
I also thought I was going to wee myself when she presssed that scanner on my bladder, but it's worth it if you can see your bubsy better :D xx

*EDIT: *Is hubby not going with you?


----------



## Mirrie

KateyCakes said:


> Oh, I'm excited now :D
> Glad I was of some use to someone :haha:
> I'm hoping you stay at the same date :D
> You'll be pacing up + down the waiting room tho, I drank loads + couldn't sit down cos I thought I was going to wet myself :blush: :rofl:
> I also thought I was going to wee myself when she presssed that scanner on my bladder, but it's worth it if you can see your bubsy better :D xx
> 
> *EDIT: *Is hubby not going with you?

Teehee!! I know I'm gonna be bad!! I can literally go to the loo and within 5mins need a propa wee again - thats without drinkin loads!! :haha:

Yeah hubby will be coming- he just doesnt know yet cause he's working tonight and I couldnt get him on the phone! 

I've been so excited since seeing the letter that I've been on this forum for over a hour and a half!! Normally hubby would be moaning at me to get off so I didnt even realise!! its quarter to 8pm and I've sat here since I've got home from work :shhh:

Hope we stay twinduedate buddies 2!! xxx :friends:


----------



## KateyCakes

Haha! I'm always getting moaned at too :haha: 
I just tell him he shouldn't cross a pregnant lady :rofl:
We've just been to the in-laws to show them the scan picture + OH mum told him he should make sure he's nice to me :haha:

twinduedate buddies - I like it :D xx


----------



## flugella

When I had my 12 week scan they were running 30 mins late - lots of very desperate pregnant ladies in the waiting room!!!


----------



## KateyCakes

Really? I was in + out before my actual appointment time!
Although when I had my early scan, I had to wait an hour with a full bladder + I was pacing up + down the waiting room to take my mind off it :blush: xx


----------



## Mirrie

flugella said:


> When I had my 12 week scan they were running 30 mins late - lots of very desperate pregnant ladies in the waiting room!!!

30 mins! I will cry if that happens to me- can only just last 30 mins at the moment and thats without a litre of water in my belly :haha:

Ohh and my manager just told me at her 11 wk scan they told her it was 80% chance she was having a boy...and she did!!

2excited and now todays going super slow at work! :brat:


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm off work yet again with this dizziness! I can't get rid of it!! :shrug:
This has got to be the 4th week i've had off work since I've been pregnant :nope:

It wouldn't be so bad if I worked in an office but I'm a waitress which means standing on my feet ALL DAY!

Why can't I be a millionaire? :rofl:


----------



## flugella

It would be miles easier if we were millionaires!!! Do you get sick pay in your job?


----------



## KateyCakes

I know yeah! 
Yeah I do, but it's still not enough, feels like were living off one wage at the moment!
But the worse thing is, I hate staying at home all the time. I'd rather be working so I at least can do something productive, although I have started to write things down, like what we need for baby + things like that :D
This dizziness stops me from cleaning cos I feel like I'm gonna pass out + I'm a right clean freek! :haha:


----------



## flugella

That's not good - are you itching to just dust the bits you can reach from the sofa then?


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah! I've been milking it a little too, OH has been getting the vacuum cleaner out just lately so I don't want it to end. :haha:
I've been doing the basics around the house but I like to know things are cleaned properly especially since I've been pregnant, I'm obssessed with germs :blush:


----------



## 1QueenB

Hello Girlies!!
I cant wait for my scan- not untill 15th Nov though....seems such a long way away!!
I am still fighting a horrid cold and chesty cough- it wont leave me- and coughing at night is not doing my abdomen any good!!! I feel so useless at home- bless the OH's eh???
I had a couple of days off last week but went back to work yday as no one knows yet that i am pregnant- waiting untill i see that peanut on the scan- im sooooo nervous!!! xxxx


----------



## Mirrie

Hi 1QueenB! I had a really bad cough and cold a few weeks ago- I'd cough so hard it would make me puke! xxx thinkin bout ya hun its horrid! Not 2long for your scan now- only a couple of weeks :)


----------



## KateyCakes

1QueenB said:


> Hello Girlies!!
> I cant wait for my scan- not untill 15th Nov though....seems such a long way away!!
> I am still fighting a horrid cold and chesty cough- it wont leave me- and coughing at night is not doing my abdomen any good!!! I feel so useless at home- bless the OH's eh???
> I had a couple of days off last week but went back to work yday as no one knows yet that i am pregnant- waiting untill i see that peanut on the scan- im sooooo nervous!!! xxxx

Only 2 weeks away now honey :D
I hope your better now! 
You'll soon be able to tell them your pregnant, they can't stop you from having time off then :) xx


----------



## KateyCakes

MIRRIEEEEEE!
Isn't today the date of your scan?.
OOOOOO I'M EXCITED! 
Let us know asap :D xx


----------



## Mirrie

Hi KateyCakes- Just got back- Healthy & happy & feelin a bit lazy like his/her mum!!! Was lovely! Strong heartbeat & kicky legs :loopy: Yea- stupidly happy now!!

Not your duedatetwin biuddy anymore thou :cry: I'm back to 11w4d- nay mind at least theres a :baby: in my belly!!

:loo:


----------



## flugella

Well, I have gastroenteritis thanks to one of the cast of the play who has given it to EVERYONE else! Joys! MW says it won't affect bubs but it'll just grab any nutrients it can from me and leave me feeling ten times worse! Joy...


----------



## KateyCakes

Mirrie - Yay! I'm just glad your little bubs is okay, your not even a week behind me either :D
I hated being put back, felt like i'd been robbed :haha: xx

Rach - I hope you get better soon sweetheart! Are you off work with it? xx


----------



## Ellyb

Hello ladies - so exciting to see all your posts about your scans, I am glad they are all going well. I had mine last week, and she pointed out the heart beating and the skull bone, the brain, the kidneys and the stomach - it was amazing. It had its legs crossed and hands in the air. It's so weird to think that something that small is so perfectly formed and inside me! Also starting to show now, thank god for tunic tops leggings and boots! 

Also went to mamas and papas outlet store at the weekend and couldn't stop myself buying baby grows and tiny socks - so cute!

I hope you will feel better soon KateyCakes, do they know what is causing the dizziness?


----------



## KateyCakes

Hey Elly. 
They think it's low blood pressure, they've found traces of blood in my urine too, so i've gotta go to the doctors tomorrow to have it checked out.
Depending on how it goes tomorrow, I might have a diagnosis or be in hospital for scans :( 

Hope your okay + glad you saw your bubsy all snuggled up + okay :D xx


----------



## Ellyb

I hope it goes ok Kateycakes. My husband has low blood pressure - told to drink lots of water and eat more salt. Keep us updated. I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Mirrie

Posted this over in the 1st tri thread but will put it up here to show you girlies xx 

My bellybeanxx
 



Attached Files:







bellybeansm.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1QueenB

Hi Mirrie,

So lovely to see that bubs is ok!! katey - you poor thing- you are having a hard time!! Take care of yourself hun. 

Im still struggling to fight this cold and cough :( But i cant wait untill i get to see my lil pea!!!! xxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

I know, I always wanted to be beautiful pregnant. Where you have no sickness etc..
Seems to have gone the opposite way :haha:
I've also got a cough now too! There's no end :(

Hope your okay QueenB! Get better soon! :hugs:

Mirrie - Your scan is beautiful :D xx


----------



## Mirrie

I love it!! Hope all you ladies feel better soon xxx:flower:


----------



## Becxi

Hey only just noticed this! This is my 3rd baby and im due 2nd May x


----------



## Mirrie

Hi Becxi xx


----------



## Ellyb

Hi KateyCakes, how did the doctors go? I was thinking about you.

Got my test results 1 in 6400 chance of Downs, relieved as we were a bit worried - for no reason I guess, but you worry about everything?

Anyone else getting headaches? I seem to get them every evening...

Anyway, I can't wait for the weekend - time to sleep!!


----------



## flugella

Hi all!

Well, I have finally managed 24 hours without throwing up!!! Still off for the rest of the week though as have to be two days clear of symptoms before I can go back which gives me chance to get fully well.

Katey, how's the dizziness?

Lovely to see everyone's news!


----------



## KateyCakes

I've got a flaming kidney infection now! I've caught it early so bubs will be fine.
The doctors sent me to the hospital to have bloods again + they found it there.
On antibiotics for the 2nd time this pregnancy! :(

Elly - I seem to be getting headaches every evening, hoping they stop very soon + great news about the down syndrome test babe! :D

Rach - The dizziness has calmed down a lot! :happydance: still feel dizzy if I do too much in the day but I'm hoping I'm at the end of it now!

Hope everyones feeling better xx


----------



## meowmeow

due 23th May 2011 with first!!
now 11 weeks n 6 days

My 2nd obgyn appointment tmrw morning...its late night nw... 
tummy bloated .. cant shleep u kno!!
me staring at my tummy all this while thinkin this is wht i am at 7months
hubby tired of my blabberin i think . joind BnB to broadcast my mess 
hop i fit in here:dohh:


----------



## 1QueenB

Hi Meow- welcome!!
And yes this is the place to rant and blabber!! :laugh2:
So pull up a chair and type away sister!!:comp:
I hope the pregnancy is going well :thumbup:
1QueenB


----------



## meowmeow

geee thanks a bunch Queen!!! Meow! :)


----------



## huntjump1989

Im due May 8th with my first baby.


----------



## flugella

Hello to everyone who's just joined us! Nice to have you here!

I'm back at work - yay / boo depending on my mood! It's a bit messy - my nurse has just dumped her longterm boyf cos he doesn't want kids and is a soggy mess, I'm feeling sick... Our office is NOT the place to be!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## 1QueenB

Hi Flugella!
Im not too bad today- working from home- oh the joys.... 
Have a hacking cough at the mo which seems to disturb me most at night..grrrrrr:sleep: So am off to teh dr in a bit just to check that its all ok- im sure its fine- ive just had this for over 2 weeks now and its getting on my nerves lol! 
Apart from a bit of nausea yesterday and some abdo pain (stretchy type feeling) i couldnt tell ya i was having a :baby:... lol Which is a lil unnerving at times.... roll on next Monday thats all i say!!! :happydance:

1QueenB :hug:


----------



## KateyCakes

I've got a cough now too, one that won't stop!!
My sickness has subsided loads just lately.
I'm just having loads of stetchy pains around my belly button at the moment.
I quit my job as a waitress a couple of days ago + i've got a interview for toys r us on thursday..
I'm a big kid at heart :haha 

Hope your okay girlies :D xx


----------



## Lizzeh

Hello ladies, I'm also due in may, the GP and the midwife don't agree on whether it's the 7th or the 10th :D


----------



## KateyCakes

Lizzeh said:


> Hello ladies, I'm also due in may, the GP and the midwife don't agree on whether it's the 7th or the 10th :D

Hey honey. Welcome! How are you?
Have you had a scan yet? xx


----------



## BlessedTwice

Any of you May mommies finding out the gender at 15-16 weeks?


----------



## KateyCakes

BlessedTwice said:


> Any of you May mommies finding out the gender at 15-16 weeks?

I wish I was! I've gotta wait till 21weeks! :cry:
Although, I've been looking into a private scan..
Are you honey? xx


----------



## BlessedTwice

KateyCakes said:


> BlessedTwice said:
> 
> 
> Any of you May mommies finding out the gender at 15-16 weeks?
> 
> I wish I was! I've gotta wait till 21weeks! :cry:
> Although, I've been looking into a private scan..
> Are you honey? xxClick to expand...

I go see my dr. at 15 weeks 1 day, I thought about asking for him to go ahead and do it, but he told me at my last appt. I may need to wait until 16 weeks and just come back for another appt....I'm just so impatient I want it now!!! :D


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah me too!
I'm getting bored of the question.. do you want a boy or a girl?
I want a new question :haha:

No harm in asking tho is there :) xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah me too!
I'm getting bored of the question.. do you want a boy or a girl?
I want a new question :haha:

No harm in asking tho is there :) xx


----------



## BlessedTwice

KateyCakes said:


> Yeah me too!
> I'm getting bored of the question.. do you want a boy or a girl?
> I want a new question :haha:
> 
> No harm in asking tho is there :) xx

I have two boys, so eveyone automatically knows we are hoping for a girl. So it's always "is it a girl?" "how's the girl doing" "you got a girl in there this time" everything to do with a girl..People even refer to it as she...and becaue of all this, I bet it's a boy haha, Oh well, as long as it's healthy :D

Is this your first?


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah it's my first :D
Everyone refers to mine as 'he' or 'him'
Apart from my mum, she wants a grandaugther :haha:

I've got an instinct that I'm having a boy, we've got boys names but no girls.. :shrug: oppss :haha:

Hope you get your girl hun :D xx


----------



## BlessedTwice

KateyCakes said:


> Yeah it's my first :D
> Everyone refers to mine as 'he' or 'him'
> Apart from my mum, she wants a grandaugther :haha:
> 
> I've got an instinct that I'm having a boy, we've got boys names but no girls.. :shrug: oppss :haha:
> 
> Hope you get your girl hun :D xx

Thank you :) I've got a boy name, but am clueless as to a girl name..girl names are so hard!!


----------



## flugella

Morning all - how are you all?

I'm not finding out the sex unless it's blatantly obvious at the 20 week scan! I quite like the idea of a surprise. We've got names for a girl and a boy but I've been calling bump by its girl name all week. I am convinced it's a girl for some reason! I'm not majorly bothered either way but I just have this feeling it's a pink bump...

Good luck for the interview Katey - it sounds like the perfect job and think how handy the discount will be on all future presents!!!


----------



## Lizzeh

KateyCakes said:


> Lizzeh said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I'm also due in may, the GP and the midwife don't agree on whether it's the 7th or the 10th :D
> 
> Hey honey. Welcome! How are you?
> Have you had a scan yet? xxClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm doing pretty good, overall. I've had an ultrasound at ten weeks, which was amazing. I got to see the baby move its little arms and legs, something I totally hadn't expected. :cloud9:


----------



## Becxi

Im finding out the sex at my 20 weeks scan on 13th dec..... I so HAVE to know!! We have two girls so it would be lovely to have a boy, but would be just as happy with another girl, which we are both convinced it is x


----------



## samiam

Add me please. Due date May 28, 2010. First baby! :)


----------



## flugella

Congratulations samiam! Welcome to the madhouse!


----------



## Ellyb

Hi everyone,

We are not finding out whether it's a boy or girl - we want a surprise, although we are convinced we are having a girl.

How did the interview go Kateycakes? I hope you are feeling better. I have also been having headaches in the evenings. I have had a really hard week of work and personal news and lost some blood on thursday night - really scary! Has anyone else had any spotting?

I am trying to rest this weekend. I know excately what you mean about wanting to be beautiful and glowing when you are pregnant! I also don't feel like that. Washed out and shattered is more like it! 

Have a good weekend girls,

x


----------



## KateyCakes

Hi everyone!

Elly- I have spotting around the time my period would normally be due, but it all depends on how much + if theres no pain or cramps then I'm sure everything will be okay.
-I didn't end up going to the interview! Doctors sent me in hospital that day with a suspected blood clot! Typical! 
Everythings fine tho, i've got a chest infection along with a kidney infection + they haven't ruled out the blood clot theory -OH has to keep watch to make sure I have no swelling in my legs etc..

Oh what a lovely pregnancy I'm having! Hope you girlies are experiencing a better one!

OH said we can have a private gender scan before christmas if we want, then we can announce baby on christmas day to our close family :D

+welcome samiam congratulations :D xx


----------



## flugella

Oh dear Katey, you really are having a rough time aren't you!! How rubbish!

I'm doing ok - very tired today though so planning on an easy night in front of the tv to take my mind off it. We lost the buyer for our house an hour before we were due to sign the contracts (thankfully the part exchange option is still open) so it's back to frantic tidying which is really annoying!

Has everyone else had a good weekend?


----------



## KateyCakes

Still no luck with moving then?
I'm getting beteer, managed to do a load of washing today + clean the bathroom..
I got all excited seeing a gleaming white bathroom :blush: I'm sad :haha:
xx


----------



## jvbaby

Hey ladies, checking in again. When is the soonest we can find out the sex via ultrasound?


----------



## KateyCakes

Hey hun. I think it's 16 weeks, but it's recommended it's best around the 18 week mark. 
Hope your okay xx


----------



## Mirrie

Hi Ladies, Just a little note to say hope everyone is OK xxx Sending you all love & Healthy smuggles (what ever that means) :happydance:


----------



## flugella

I like the idea of healthy smuggles, whatever they are!!!

We are still moving - it just means we get less for the house if we part exchange it. We have until the roof goes on (around Christmas) for the house to sell before the part ex comes in so it's not the end of the world - it's just rather frustrating!!


----------



## Mirrie

Must be Flugella, but you've got a bit of time so fingers crossed xx where you moving to? My OH is from Yorkshire but now has to put up with us Southern Jessies :rofl: Bless 'im xx


----------



## flugella

We're just moving to the other side of the village - DH's 2 bedroom batchelor pad has been far too small for about 5 years so baby has forced us to do something!

Why oh why oh why am I having really bad morning sickness today when I've not been too bad for the last week??? Not fair!


----------



## SteffyRae

im due the 18th of may with my first biological child


----------



## KateyCakes

Steffymae. Hi + welcome :wave:
Hope your doing okay hun :D

Mirrie - Awwh, I love your smuggly cuteness, you do cheer me up :haha:

Rach - I hope someone gets off their bums + has the house of you soon, so you can get settled before bubs arrives!!

By the way girlies, I managed to persuade OH to let me up the christmas tree up today, it's a little early I know but I LOVE christmas + I used the 'it'll make me feel better' excuse :blush: :rofl:

Hope your all okay :D xx


----------



## BlessedTwice

KateyCakes said:


> Steffymae. Hi + welcome :wave:
> Hope your doing okay hun :D
> 
> Mirrie - Awwh, I love your smuggly cuteness, you do cheer me up :haha:
> 
> Rach - I hope someone gets off their bums + has the house of you soon, so you can get settled before bubs arrives!!
> 
> By the way girlies, I managed to persuade OH to let me up the christmas tree up today, it's a little early I know but I LOVE christmas + I used the 'it'll make me feel better' excuse :blush: :rofl:
> 
> Hope your all okay :D xx

I have been begging my hubby for over a week to put the tree up! I have all my presents wrapped and no where to put them! So he drug it out last night, so hopefully within the next few days it will be up :) I guess with a baby on the way this year I am super excited and just want to start the Christmas spirit sooner than normal! lol


----------



## KateyCakes

Hehe! I feel more chritmassy this year too, I think it's the organisation too.
Pregnancy makes me super organised so I want to make sure everythings done :haha:

OHHH I'M SOOO EXCITED! 
We've booked a private gender scan for 1st Dec!
It's not that far away either..
My mum thinks it's silly because my NHS one is at the end of December, but I wanted to know what bubs was before christmas so we felt more connected to him/her.
If I ever make any sense that is :rofl:

ALSO..I'VE FINALLY MANAGED TO CLEAN MY WHOLE HOUSE TODAY :happydance:
I think I'm finally getting better :D xx


----------



## Mirrie

Kateycakes are you nesting already :haha: 

I'm jealous!! I wanna 16wk scan but hubby says we cant afford it when the nhs one is only 4wks after....4wks does he understand how long that is in pregnancy weeks?????????????? :baby: will be dating by then... lol

Can wait to see what team you are on :happydance:

Anyone else getting an early scan? xx


----------



## BlessedTwice

Mirrie said:


> Kateycakes are you nesting already :haha:
> 
> I'm jealous!! I wanna 16wk scan but hubby says we cant afford it when the nhs one is only 4wks after....4wks does he understand how long that is in pregnancy weeks?????????????? :baby: will be dating by then... lol
> 
> Can wait to see what team you are on :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else getting an early scan? xx

I got one at 15 weeks 1 day yesterday! Team :pink: But here in the US 16 week scans are pretty common, we don't have to wait until 20 weeks!


----------



## flugella

Oooooooh a little girl! How excited are you??!

Katey - you must be feeling better if you're cleaning!

We had a very positive viewing on the house last night so I am VERY chuffed!!! Although I do have morning sickness today of epic first trimester proportions and I have to spend the day sat in a mobile surgery in Tesco car park doing mouth cancer screening. Lovely.


----------



## KateyCakes

I've got a feeling it's team blue myself. OH seems to think the same.
I had a bad dream about losing bubs the night before last, OH had to wake me up because I was screaming, I told him I was worried about bubs + suggested we had a private scan to stop me from stressing, so he said if we have a private one, then we'd be better off finding out the sex at the same time..

Plus I made him feel guilty cos he was tellling me labor was going hurt!
Like he's an expert on it anyway, silly boy!! :haha:

Rach - I'm loads better thanks! Finally managing to do the dusting :happydance:.
I saw on facebook you were out + about today, at least it's somewhere different.. xx


----------



## huntjump1989

Blessed Twice Congrats! i have my scan tomorrow ill be 15+5 hopefully we will be lucky like you and be able to clearly tell the gender 

Katey im envious of your organization i cant seem to put myself to good use and clean yet


----------



## BlessedTwice

huntjump1989 said:


> Blessed Twice Congrats! i have my scan tomorrow ill be 15+5 hopefully we will be lucky like you and be able to clearly tell the gender
> 
> Katey im envious of your organization i cant seem to put myself to good use and clean yet

Let us know what you find out about the sex!! :D


----------



## flugella

I heard babys heartbeat today! It's a showoff cos the midwife said it would be hard to find and there it was straight away, and kicked the probe too for good measure!


----------



## KateyCakes

Yay! Good to know baby is strong + healthy then Rach!

Who's finding out the sex? xx


----------



## Mirrie

Blessed Twice -Congrats on ur girl x xx 

huntjump1989- Let us know how scan went- pics plsss!!

Flugella- Aint it lovely when u can hear it nice n clear, bet u glad u gonna have a kicker?? :)

KateyCakes- Good to hear ur feelin better & tidying again lol - bet you cant wait till ur scan hey???

I'm deffo gonna find out the sex AS soon as I can xx :hugs:


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah! A WEEK + 3 DAYS!! 
I wake up everyday + tell OH how long we've got till we see baby :)
+ Mirrie, I thought you said 'bet your glad your going have knickers' to flugella..
I was like 'huh? Bit of a weird question' :rofl: xx


----------



## flugella

KateyCakes said:


> Yeah! A WEEK + 3 DAYS!!
> I wake up everyday + tell OH how long we've got till we see baby :)
> + Mirrie, I thought you said 'bet your glad your going have knickers' to flugella..
> I was like 'huh? Bit of a weird question' :rofl: xx

I just spat my lemonade at the laptop!!!! :haha: Classic!

It's nice to know it's a little booter definitely - but anyone who reminds me of that when I'm moaning in about 20 weeks that it's bloomin' painful may get shot! :winkwink:

Katey - how excited are you??! Under 4 weeks til we see ours again - I'm hoping for a repeat of the backflip! That would be fab!

How is everyone today? I am STILL throwing up (at least it's only once a day) but generally I feel pretty good!


----------



## Mirrie

Well I AM glad I'm gonna have knickers :shrug:

Katie I think you may be losing the plot :dohh: Good job we all love ya :haha:

Had a lovely day with my sis in law and her 3 month old at the weekend.. was SO cute seeing my step daughter being all mummy like with him and making him giggle- she cant wait for her little bro or sis now :cloud9:

Cant believe your still pukin Flugella...I was hopin I'd have stopped by now but at least I actually wanna eat now (Normal food other than sweets and crisps!!) 

Anyone got Sciatica yet? I've had it for 4 whole weeks and finally caved in and called the physio dep at the hospitial, they have a cancellation and can get me in on Thurs- whoop whoop :happydance:


----------



## flugella

Poor you Mirrie! I'm rather surprised NOT to have sciatica as I usually have back probs but it seems like pregnancy has sorted them for now (frantically touches wood!).

The puking is nowhere near as bad as it was but when you have a bit of a sore throat and the start of a cold it is rather uncomfortable, to say the least.... One of my friends was sick all the way through her pregnancy and I really hope that doesn't happen to me! The thought of another 5 months of puking every day is hideous!

On the plus side, I'm pretty much eating normally, it's just that I can't eat more than about 1300 calories before baby decides I've had more than enough and sends it back. I get the feeling it could be a fussy eater....!


----------



## KateyCakes

Oh for god's sake, i've wrote this about 3 times now, my laptop seems to be playing some sort of joke!!

Maybe, it's stopping me from making a show of myself AGAIN :haha:
I always seem to make things sound dirty too :blush:

Anyway......
I'VE FOUND MY FIRST STRETCHMARK :cry:
I cried my eyes out cos I'd been cocoa buttering myself like crazy!!
(Ooops, told you I make things sound dirty :haha:)

I have back problems too, been reading about exercise balls, they are supposed to help baby get into the right position for birth but they also help with back + sciatica troubles if you gentle bounce on them...

(Oh dear katey, that sounded dirtier than I first thought, think I need to stop talking :haha:)

Hope your all okay girlies xx


----------



## Charl

I'm due on the 19 May and very excited already :flower:


----------



## Mirrie

Same date as me Charl! Welcome to our little group of nutta's :hugs:

Katey, I've got one of those balls...they're really fun :blush: Hopefully peeps at hospitial will give me some idea's on how to use it properly!! My poor ol hubby has been havin to help me up stairs!! Feel propa old :cry:

So guess what I may get on thursday??? My pram!! Too early really but it is such a bargin my mums just like- lets do it!! 2nd hand but looks new :happydance: May take my dog out in it for a test - Ha I would inall :haha:

You guys got a preggo pillow yet? Mine was the best £35 I've EVER spent (6ft long from ebay) I may dump OH and marry it... haven't quite decided...may write a list of pro's and cons.

I'm gonna stop talking now :dohh:


----------



## Mirrie

Oh and Katey- your stretch marks are your war scars ..beautiful & strong to prove you are a mummy :hugs:

Or use bio-oil that will get rid within a few months:bodyb:

ps I've lost the plot. The End.


----------



## flugella

Hello all - found the plot yet Mirrie?

Stop press - I WASN'T SICK on Tuesday!!! The one and only day in this pregnancy I haven't thrown up!!! Sadly baby decided to make up for it yesterday and barfing with a cold is not easy :-(.

I agree Katey - look on it as a war scar - I'll try and think that too. Not found any yet and really do need to be more routined with the cocoa butter but being a bit of a dizzy brunette it'll never happen. Bit like pelvic floor exercises... do those when I remember too...

Does everyone have snow? We have a tiny covering at work but nothing at home. Bloomin cold though and I'm trucking today so I am debating surgery gloves over woolly ones and whether that breaches cross infection protocols....


----------



## KateyCakes

It's the baby brain that makes us all loose the plot, I don't think I'll ever find mine :dohh:

No snow here, it's just freezinggggggg :(
Can't believe your still being sick babe! I feel for you! :(

Watched a birthing video with OH the other day. He was silent all the way through, then turned to me + said, well darling, I don't envy you! :growlmad:
I was expecting him to say it was beautiful or something to make me feel better at least! Inconsiderate so + so!!

I'll remind him of that when I don't let him hold baby :haha:

6 DAYS TO GOOOOOOOOOO! :happydance:
Hoping baby doesn't have their legs crossed, I'll be devastated or else!

This little face reminds me of you Flugella.. :brush:
+ This ones Mirrie.. :loopy:

I've finally lost my plot too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## nljackson

Hello, I know I entered kind of late..lol, but I'm looking for somewhere to fit in and chat!! I am due May 2, 2011 with my second child.


----------



## Mirrie

Hi Ladies xx I'm having a totally emotional day :cry: on min :happydance: the next!! So I think the plot has not turned up yet! 

Hi nljackson and welcome!

Cant wait for your scan Katey- So exciting!!

flugella you still dodging the sickness? Hope so xx Much love to ya all xx


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm SO excited now..but the days seem to be dragging!!
I'm always crying just lately, for silly thing like not being able open the washer door :haha:

I've had a crazy moment today, I somehow managed to get the salt shaker out of the kitchen cupboard + take it into the bathroom for a shower :thumbup:
I never even realised, until OH questioned my sanity :rofl:

Hi nljackson. :wave: Your more than welcome to join in the with our nattering, if you can actually understand us :winkwink:

Hope your all okay girlies. Loves + Hugs xx


----------



## Mirrie

KateyCakes said:


> I'm SO excited now..but the days seem to be dragging!!
> I'm always crying just lately, for silly thing like not being able open the washer door :haha:
> 
> I've had a crazy moment today, I somehow managed to get the salt shaker out of the kitchen cupboard + take it into the bathroom for a shower :thumbup:
> I never even realised, until OH questioned my sanity :rofl:
> 
> Hi nljackson. :wave: Your more than welcome to join in the with our nattering, if you can actually understand us :winkwink:
> 
> Hope your all okay girlies. Loves + Hugs xx

You make me laugh Katey- poor old soapy salt!!

Have any of you girls posted your bump pics yet???


----------



## KateyCakes

You know if OH hadn't of seen it + I noticed it sooner, he would of had it on his dinner, just cos I'm cruel :winkwink: :haha:

I've just posted mine :D
I saw yours on the page before mine, it's beautiful :happydance: xx


----------



## Mirrie

aww bless ya..I had my zombie tshirt on and just noticed the mouth covers my boobs lol- off to looky at urs :)


----------



## KateyCakes

When I saw your bump, I was like... THAT'S MY MIRRIE!! :D
OOOOPPPSSS stalker alert!! :rofl:


----------



## Mirrie

KateyCakes said:


> When I saw your bump, I was like... THAT'S MY MIRRIE!! :D
> OOOOPPPSSS stalker alert!! :rofl:

Ohhh Thanks sweetpea heheee xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nataliexx

Hello ladies! Im due May 28th with baby #4


----------



## flugella

Morning all and hello to all the newbies!

I've managed NOT to be sick for 2 days in the last week so I think I'm finally getting better! Must pop along and look at everyone's bump pics - it crashes every time I try to post mine :-(

Took me two hours to get to work today - bloomin snow!!!


----------



## nljackson

I hate the on and off days of baby moving...I wish he'd just keep it consistent so mommy wouldn't be so worried all the time.


----------



## nljackson

It's ok KateyCakes, I feel your pain I spent the entire day on Saturday crying because I left my christmas decorations in the closet at our old house, which is empty, like I could not go back and get them or something! I mean I cried all day long....


----------



## flugella

Aww bless you!

I felt baby move last night when I was lying on my tummy - felt like it was flicking me as if to say "oi Mother, you're squashing me - SHIFT!" Quite exciting!

I'm actually starting to look a little bit pregnant now - which will at least mean when I tell my patients I won't be here in 6 months they don't look at me as if I'm imagining it all!!!


----------



## KateyCakes

Yay! This time tomorrow, i'll know if bubs has a sausage or not :haha:
I'll update ASAP -but it's not till half 5 in the afternoon!! 

Seen my midwife today too -the student midwife was trying to find baby's heartbeat but the probe was closer to my heart than bubs! After 3 minutes of her not being able find it, the midwife took over + found it straight away! PHEW!!
Was lovely to hear though.. Bubs was kicking the probe away very strongly too...
Midwife has predicted a girl..

Awwh, flugella, i'm very happy for you, lets hope bubs isn't going to keep you awake in the next few months!!

nljackson, I hope bubs starts a pattern of kicking soon, did you not get your decorations then? xx


----------



## Kristine30

I'm due 31st with my 1st :+) :+)


----------



## nljackson

KateyCakes I know I hope he starts a pattern of kicking soon too! Take some worry off of me...I just feel like I over do it sometimes and it worries me and I don't go back to the doctor until the 15th of December which feels like it is forever away.....

Yes, I did get my decorations my mother rode out with me to get them the next day! I was too excited! haha

Hope your doctor's apt goes well!!!

Hello Kristine30!


----------



## KateyCakes

YAY! I'm so happy that...

WE ARE TEAM PINK :happydance:

I've been feeling her little movements all day, she was a right little wriggler on the scan..Wouldn't keep still!
Had her legs open though, she was good for mummy :D

OH is a little disappointed, he built himself up for it to be a boy.
He's happy but he's not really spoken to me much..Suits me :haha:

Hi kristine + natalie :D

nljackson -have you got your decorations up now? I've had my tree up for about 2weeks now :haha: I begged OH to let me put it up..
I'm sure your little pumpkin pie is fine in there :D xx


----------



## nljackson

Yes I did get them up!! Thank goodness!! Now to teach my other little one not to touch the glowing tree will be my next job!! haha I hope he is good in there and congratulations on your baby girl!!! I will tell you though the little girls are a HANDFUL!! expecially if they're like my little DIVA!! lol OH will get used to it...mine was the same way and now he is wishing this one was another little girl! they always love their daddy's!


----------



## nljackson

I have a question...does anyone else ever feel this?? 

A couple of times here lately when I sneeze or yawn it feels like the muscle in my stomach above my belly button pokes out...almost as if baby is kicking it...but he is not up that high yet. Am I going crazy???


----------



## KateyCakes

After the scan yesterday, he had to go for a meeting at work. When he came home he said all the men were saying how they feel sorry for him cos girls are a right pain! Haha.
He's been talking to her this morning saying he loves his little princess so I think he's going to like the idea of a daddy's little girl :haha:

Oh + your question about the muscle thing, I get it too. I'm guessing it's the top of the uterus moving because it's just underneath your belly button now. Or maybe there's 2 in there :haha:

Are you finding out the sex?xx


----------



## flugella

Hello everyone!

I'm SNOWED IN!! So I get a snow day, and thanks to El Bumpo deciding to use my sciatic nerve as a trampoline it's not even comfy! Silly baby!

WELL DONE on your princess Katey! I think I'm secretly hoping for a girl too, but I'm still determined to remain Team Yellow! My 20 week scan is 2 weeks today - yippee!!!

I have the muscle moving thing too, as well as round ligament pain if I cough or sneeze too violently. Who said pregnancy was glamourous??


----------



## Mirrie

<<<<<<<< HUGS >>>>>>>>>>> TO ALL!!! All very exciting :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babygirl2010m

hi, my name is babygirl2010m. My question to you is. I am 30 yrs of age, three daughters. the ages are 14,13,8, I had mu tubes tied in 2002. I feel fluttering and pulling around my navel. I also have back pains and urinating frequently. I took a pregnancy test it was negative. Does that mean I'm not pregnant, and may had a kindney infection? Going crazy please help??[

QUOTE=Mirrie;7960550]


KateyCakes said:


> I'm SO excited now..but the days seem to be dragging!!
> I'm always crying just lately, for silly thing like not being able open the washer door :haha:
> 
> I've had a crazy moment today, I somehow managed to get the salt shaker out of the kitchen cupboard + take it into the bathroom for a shower :thumbup:
> I never even realised, until OH questioned my sanity :rofl:
> 
> Hi nljackson. :wave: Your more than welcome to join in the with our nattering, if you can actually understand us :winkwink:
> 
> Hope your all okay girlies. Loves + Hugs xx

You make me laugh Katey- poor old soapy salt!!

Have any of you girls posted your bump pics yet???[/QUOTE]


----------



## KateyCakes

Mirrie moo - Your just a little cutie sometimes :D

Rachy roo - I convinced myself I was having a boy -I think it was more the fact, if I wished for a girl + ended up having a boy I'd be more disappointed.. Does that make sense? :wacko:

xx



babygirl2010m said:


> hi, my name is babygirl2010m. My question to you is. I am 30 yrs of age, three daughters. the ages are 14,13,8, I had mu tubes tied in 2002. I feel fluttering and pulling around my navel. I also have back pains and urinating frequently. I took a pregnancy test it was negative. Does that mean I'm not pregnant, and may had a kindney infection? Going crazy please help??

How longs this been going on? Haven't you been to visit your doctor?


----------



## nljackson

Oh well good it's not just me then...thought i was crazy or it was just some kind of phantom thing! haha anyways well i have had 3 scans so if there is another one in there we haven't caught it yet...and hopefully there is not an abdomenal pregnancy...

they did a scan at 16wks and said boy! but I go back at 20wks to confirm!

babygirl 2010m- this doesn't neccessarily mean you're not pregnant, but it would be best to check with your doctor..to feel what you're feeling with the pulling of the belly button and fluttering you would have to be probably almost halfway through your pregnancy, I would say anyways!


----------



## nljackson

KateyCakes- he will love it no matter what he says they all will cry when it comes to their baby girls!


----------



## caydensmom

Hi everyone!!! Well I am due 20th may this is my second baby. I had a scan that pushed my dates up a bit was so exciting seeing the baby for the first time!! Dr said the baby is healthy and quite active. I was pleased but was kind of dissapointed becuz I thought I would be able to know the sex....but It was too early. Ohhh well he said to book another one at 22-23 weeks :)


----------



## KateyCakes

HI CAYDENSMOM :wave: How are you feeling + how's bubs?
We found out we were having a little girl at 16 weeks + 3days. We had a private scan. She's beautiful :D

nljackson - He's gotten used to the idea now. He used to call me his princess, but I've been pushed out now by his special little princess! It's so sweet, he came home yesterday + said he went out on his lunch break + brought her a little all in one suit.. It's beautiful..

Here's the suit + some vests he brought her.. They're so tiny!
+ Also mummy brought her a lovely blanket today.. :happydance:


----------



## flugella

Awwww what lovely clothes! Cute!

We're going to a Christmas party tonight - first time I've been out for a "do" properly looking pregnant, bit worried!


----------



## KateyCakes

I bet you'll look lovely. Watch out for the 'touch your bump' people..
I've been shopping today + the amount of strangers that touched my stomach + asked about baby was getting rather creepy! :wacko:
(I did purposely wear clothes which showed off my bump, because I didn't want anyone bumping into me, suprisingly it worked) :haha:


----------



## flugella

It went ok and no random bump touchers - yay! It's crazy isn't it - why do people feel the need to touch pregnant women!! Don't get it!


----------



## KateyCakes

I don't either. It's like a pregnant woman suddenly becomes public property :haha:


----------



## nljackson

Yes, random bump touchers are the worst! haha...
Katecakes I know exactly what you mean haha I got bumped down too :( but its ok she's worth it! Your new items are adorable!!

Hello Cadensmom!


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

Hello!
Am i too late to join you?
I'm Emma, I'm due may 16th with our 1st!! :)
We are team yelow & my scan is new years eve!! hehe determined to stay team yellow :) xx


----------



## KateyCakes

nljackson said:


> Yes, random bump touchers are the worst! haha...
> Katecakes I know exactly what you mean haha I got bumped down too :( but its ok she's worth it! Your new items are adorable!!

I know right?! I love them. We've ordered her cot now too..It's a gorgeous dark wood. :D



Cupcake_Queen said:


> Hello!
> Am i too late to join you?
> I'm Emma, I'm due may 16th with our 1st!! :)
> We are team yelow & my scan is new years eve!! hehe determined to stay team yellow :) xx

Hi Emma :happydance: You're not too late. You're due just after me. I had a scan on new years eve too :D We were going to stay team yellow, but I'm too impatient :haha: 
Hope your okay :D xx


----------



## Mirrie

Hey every1, hows u all doin? I've just had a mega busy week & have missed u all!! I met some preggo ladies in my physio class today and it was really strange- made it feel loads more real for some reason!

my ms has all but stopped, I had a mini party last week and found that none of my "nice" clothes fit me anymore!! Oh and I'm trying to figure out what I can do with teenage foster kids so they still see me aas their young and hip mirrie instead of a hobbling chubby mirrie :haha:

Any idea's??? 

:kiss: & :hugs: to y'all xx


----------



## nljackson

Hello Cupcake_Queen!!

KateyCakes- Aw I love the dark wood especially the cherry oak color...my daughters was the light wood, but I'll have to get another one now because hers is one of the ones that you can use as a day bed then use the back as a full or queen sized head board..thinking of dark this time around....

Mirrie-what are the ages?


----------



## KateyCakes

Mirrie said:


> Hey every1, hows u all doin? I've just had a mega busy week & have missed u all!! I met some preggo ladies in my physio class today and it was really strange- made it feel loads more real for some reason!
> 
> my ms has all but stopped, I had a mini party last week and found that none of my "nice" clothes fit me anymore!! Oh and I'm trying to figure out what I can do with teenage foster kids so they still see me aas their young and hip mirrie instead of a hobbling chubby mirrie :haha:
> 
> Any idea's???
> 
> :kiss: & :hugs: to y'all xx

MIRRRIEEEEEE! I've missed you!!!! I thought you'd left us :( :haha:
Physio making you better? OH trying to get me to go, cos I keep moaning about my back + hips hurting.
Can't you take them out for tea somewhere nice? How old are they? xx




nljackson said:


> Hello Cupcake_Queen!!
> 
> KateyCakes- Aw I love the dark wood especially the cherry oak color...my daughters was the light wood, but I'll have to get another one now because hers is one of the ones that you can use as a day bed then use the back as a full or queen sized head board..thinking of dark this time around....
> 
> Mirrie-what are the ages?

We've had cream carpet in her room so the dark wood goes beautifully with it. OH wanted a light wood, but I always get my way :happydance: xx


----------



## flugella

MIRRIE!!!!! ((((huggles)))) You're back! Yay!

I like the idea of a nice meal out - or maybe cinema if they're into Harry Potter?

I appear to be FINALLY over the ms which is fabby, and starting to bloom a little. Still in normal clothes apart from work trousers which feels odd - anyone else not in maternity clothes yet?


----------



## rachnthumper

KateyCakes said:


> *UPDATE!!*
> I thought it would be nice to add everyone's name + due date who participate in the thread :D
> 
> *2nd May*
> Becxi
> 
> *3rd May*
> Ellyb
> Angel777
> 
> * 8th May*
> Kakia
> Natalie7
> Huntjump1989
> 
> *9th May*
> Blessedtwice
> 
> *10th May*
> Flugella
> 
> *11th May*
> Zodiacflower
> Anicole10
> 
> *12th May*
> Rebate
> 
> *14th May*
> Kateycakes
> 
> *15th May*
> Hippymumma23
> 
> *16th May*
> Momma2010
> 
> *17th May*
> Kib
> 
> *18th May*
> Steffyrae
> 
> *19th May*
> Mirrie
> Charl
> 
> *21st May*
> Bibarrachus
> 
> *22nd May*
> Sarah54
> Eab
> 
> *23rd May*
> Maybabyx
> Jvbaby
> Meowmeow
> 
> *25th May*
> Jessica716
> 1QueenB
> 
> * 27th May*
> Plumsugar
> 
> *28th May*
> Samiam
> Nataliexx
> 
> *31st May*
> 1sttimemama2b
> Kristine30
> 
> Please feel free to leave a comment with your due date on if you want to be added :D :hugs:

11th may!!!:happydance:


----------



## nljackson

Of course you always get your way...they think they are the rulers, but we see who always wins in the end. Plus they need our advice on everything! haha.


----------



## flugella

I'm 5th May now after the 12 week scan!!!


----------



## Mirrie

Hi Everyone, gald to be back :) and hurrah for huggles!! :haha:

I've been feeliong SO ill this week with tummy pains and have been feeling so worried about LO but on Thurs night I felt her/him move for the first time :happydance:

Was at doc's yesterday and heard HB and all is OK :thumbup:

flugella is it your scan soon??? Good news about your MS, finally!! Cant believe your in week 19- how exciting!!

KateyCakes your pics are gorgeous (I'm slightly jealous :winkwink:) Physio is doing wonders but its taking time- if your in pain you should deffo go- normally most women will only need one appointment- its because I have a longterm pelvic disorder that I'm going weekly xx

nljackson The kids are around 12 - 14 yrs old, I'm not the carer, I'm a support worker so normally take them to fairgrounds, skating that kind of thing- not anymore!:shrug: not sure what to do with them now lol

Hi Cupcake_Queen :flower:

Love all u guys xx :kiss:


----------



## ashlee.

im having my first baby on may 30th, 2011! :)


----------



## flugella

SCAN ON THURSDAY!!!!! Wooooooooop! 

El Bumpo is kicking like crazy today - it doesn't seem to have settled into a half decent routine as yet - from being a night time only kicker it then moved to lunch time as well and is now having a damn good boogie! I think it's just saying hello to everyone...! What a polite baby! I love it though - I keep chatting away to it and I'm sure everyone thinks I'm bonkers!

I think I'm finally starting to enjoy being pregnant! Wooooop!


----------



## Mirrie

oooh Congrats Flugella only a few days till u see your little dancer :thumbup:

xx


----------



## nljackson

Mirrie- I would have to agree with a movie date for you and the kids, or maybe lunch/dinner to just hang out and have fun. That way you're not doing anything too stressful on yourself. 


20wk Scan Wednesday...sooo excited!!!!!


----------



## flugella

Ooooh yours is one day before mine - and I'm expected a lot of entertainment from mine as it went absolutely hyper for an hour or two last night!


----------



## KateyCakes

Dear thread.
I'm so sorry I've been abandoning you lately. OH is being a complete......pain in the bum!
Now thanks to him, I've been missing the gossip :( 

Flugella-I'm not in maternity clothes at all yet. I've brought some bits but I'm planning on staying in pre-pregnancy clothes for as long as possible oh and I've changed your due date :dohh: silly me! I'm excited for your scan. People say after the 20 week scan, time flies! Are you staying team yellow? My little monkey stops moving when daddy touches my tummy. I think she wants me to seem mental :haha:

Mirrie-I finally gave in + went to the doctors..I was diagnosed with scoliosis, where the spine curves, when I was younger + I have this stupid thing called hypermobility, where your joints move at a greater angle than normal. :wacko: He said I should of gone sooner. OPPPSSS! I still wouldn't have gone if you hadn't said it's working for you!
When's your 20 week scan?
+ Thanks. 
*I drink loads of water a couple of days before, it's supposed to make the ammniotic fluid clearer, then I drink apple juice just before I leave the house so she moves alot *

I put it in bold so you Flugella + nljackson read it too..

nljackson-I'm excited for your scan too. Are you staying team yellow? 

How are you all? Hugsies :happydance: xx


----------



## flugella

What's OH doing to be a pain?

I'm able to fit into non-maternity clothes but they're just starting to get a teeny bit tight so I'm now in maternity jeans that won't stay up!! I look like a right idiot hoicking them up every 5 minutes!

I'll try the apple juice trick on Thursday - already drinking loads of water cos I feel really dehydrated all the time, which is weird!


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm exactly the same with feeling dehydrated. Its like I've been eating salt all the time :haha: He's been a pain because the only thing he has to do, housework-wise is the dishes but he's been putting them off + I refuse to do them because he'll think he doesn't have to do them anymore. Plus he ordered a brand new xbox with that kinect thing, but said I couldn't have the pram I wanted because it was too much :growlmad: He even brought our unborn child a game 'for her to play when she's older' to justify buying the console! By the time she can play on things like that, you'll be able to walk into your TV to play games!
We could have used the money to buy baby things with. I tried to make him take it back but we've made a deal, that he has to sell his PS3 (yes another console he has + never plays on!) But on the plus side, he now feels guilty + he gets me ice cream on demand :haha:


----------



## flugella

ice cream on demand is always good!

My hubby is being very good and not buying unnecessary junk - mind you with a house move he can't really! He's just doing loads of nice cooking and baking - baby was on a sugar high after last night's homemade stollen!


----------



## nljackson

I'm on the water kick also...
And KateyCakes I know exactly how you feel about the xbox and chores except the only chores OH has to do is take out the trash and vaccuum...he picks up occasionally lol :), but he got the Black OPs Call of Duty game on xbox for an early Christmas present and a 3month card for Xbox Live and has been on it all night long for the past 2 nights and thinks he doesn't have to do anything else around the house because he's sleeping from being up all night and then going to work...I did not tell him to stay up all night..!! haha so he still needs to do his part. I'm not supposed to be tugging, pulling, or lifting right now so I'm sure as hell not going to do it for him!!! Hehe...

Definately will try the apple juice tommorrow...no not team yellow, I had a scan at 16wks and she was pretty sure it was a boy, going to confirm tommorrow...wasn't supposed to find out until 24wks, but I had some bleeding early in this pregnancy so they are keeping an eye on it!!


----------



## KateyCakes

nljackson-I black ops my OH if he doesn't get his act together :haha: Mine does the 'stay up all night + moan because I have to go work early the next day' speech! Good luck tomorrow hun. I hope you get a clear scan + I hope the apple juice works for you too. Silly me, I think you've already told me they thought it was a boy :dohh: Sorry. Blame it on the baby brain :haha:

Flugella-I'm jealous. Homemade stollen? YUMMMMMYYYY! Where did you get your husband from? I think I might have to go buy myself one :rofl:


----------



## nljackson

Hahaha...I think I need one of those too, did you special order him...:)

Thanks, KateyCakes, trust me I understand this baby has sucked all of my brain for the past few months...I feel so STUPID sometimes, I can't even get out what I'm trying to say majority of the time! haha.


----------



## flugella

I think I lucked out with my hubby! OK so he's a bit messy but I seem to have nagged him into vague submission! And he's a damn good cook!

Well.... I saw my lovely little baby this afternoon and wow what a wriggler! At one point when the sonographer wanted to have a good look at its face it put its little hand over its face as if it was hiding! :hugs: Soooo gorgeous - apart from when I saw its foot deliver a very well aimed kick right on my uncomfortably full bladder!!! :wacko:

But it is bang on target growth wise and looking great with no problems! Couldn't have found out the sex even if we'd wanted to as it was resolutely hiding all evidence of anything!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0393.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mirrie

Hi Guys hope everyone is feeling good today?

Just a quick welcome and congrats to rachnthumper & ashlee xx

Flugella what a gorgeous scan pic!! How strange that baby wasn't giving any hints away- he or she must know you are team yellow!! 

Nljackson- how did your scan go??

KateyCakes- How you feelin now hun? Has OH made it up to you yet?

I came home after work to find my fav pizza and chocolate bar waiting for me and a nice bubbly bath run thanks to OH, its funny how little things can touch you. (No housework done thou but gotta grab hold of straws here!!) 

I feel huge!! I'm actually not weighing myself at all but keeping count of inches on diff parts of my body- since I was 10wks (8Wks ago???!!!) I've lost nearly 5inch from my thighs, 2 inch off my arms and in the* last two weeks* have gained 4 inch on my belly! No wonder my clothes dont fit :haha:

I'm also feelin abit lonely cause none of my mates have been through this yet and I dont feel able to go out with them...I wanna preggo buddy who lives near me- then again all I seem to do at the moment is sleep, eat and work (in that order!) :sleep: lol

xx


----------



## flugella

Hi Mirrie!

I feel like my thighs are humungous at the moment - I'm still under pre-pregnancy weight but it feels like they've ballooned even though apparently they still look normal??!!! Maybe I'm going a bit nutty!

I've put my bump pic up at long last too - eeeek!

Can't believe how cute baby was being yesterday - think it was bored at one point though as it started yawning! I just want to meet it now....!


----------



## Mirrie

Awww Just had a look at your bump pic- its so sweet! I'll post mine tonight if I can find my camera!! 

I've felt bubba move LOADS today!!! I felt bubs last week once and it was so lovely but hadn't felt anything since - Saw my MW yesterday and she said he/she is moving around like mad!! Bubs kept kicking the monitoring probe thingy and distrubing MW while she got the Hb :haha:

So last night I had a super long bath and thought I felt him/her but wasn't sure cause I had bad trapped wind :blush: But today No windy and keep feeling the movements so must be bub- Yea!!:happydance:

Also not sure if I've put on here but I'm totally NOT feeling my MW at all she was seriously moody yesterday! Gald she wont be there for the birth :winkwink:


----------



## flugella

Mirrie said:


> Awww Just had a look at your bump pic- its so sweet! I'll post mine tonight if I can find my camera!!
> 
> I've felt bubba move LOADS today!!! I felt bubs last week once and it was so lovely but hadn't felt anything since - Saw my MW yesterday and she said he/she is moving around like mad!! Bubs kept kicking the monitoring probe thingy and distrubing MW while she got the Hb :haha:
> 
> So last night I had a super long bath and thought I felt him/her but wasn't sure cause I had bad trapped wind :blush: But today No windy and keep feeling the movements so must be bub- Yea!!:happydance:
> 
> Also not sure if I've put on here but I'm totally NOT feeling my MW at all she was seriously moody yesterday! Gald she wont be there for the birth :winkwink:


yay! Moving babies are cool! Mine seems to be destined to NEVER sleep as it always seems to be moving about - takes after me then as I never slept for longer than an hour! :haha:

My MW is lovely - I'm hoping she will be there. I had a look round the midwife led birth centre and put my name down - birthing pools in both rooms, Ipod docks, aromatherapy....heaven!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nljackson

Aww...I wish OH would do something like that for me..he tries...sometimes..but I understand our almost 2 year old keeps him and I both busy!

All I want to do is eat here the past week!! I need to stop!! I've only gained 12-13lbs so far with this pregnancy, but I'm shooting to only gain 20-25, unlike my w/daughter I gained 33. Everyone keeps saying NO! baby has to eat..I'm not saying I'm going to starve myself, just eat better!! hahaha

Baby is moving more..yay!! excited!

Scan went good....IT'S A BOY! Now I'll have one of each...I thought OH would be extremely happy to have a little him coming, but he was so set on a girl, I mean he is happy but I can tell he wanted another little princess because our daughter is such a daddy's girl. But I told him I did not need another DIVA at all!! haha


----------



## nljackson

Next scan is at 24wks...


----------



## nljackson

I have a question.....has anyone experienced blurred vision occassionally, or a black floater when looking at something. The NP said it was ok, probably high or low blood pressure at the moment, but it is scaring me. My neck has been hurting for a while now and for the past couple of weeks I sometimes experience blurred vision and a black floater when I look at things with ocassional dizziness or feeling spaced out.


----------



## blondebabe

I'm due May 18th :) xx


----------



## Mirrie

Congrats on the scan nljackson!! Sos to hear about ur blurry vision, only time I've had that has been when I'm feelin really dizzy or faint. It does sound like blood pressure thou- have u a history of high blood pressure? Hope it stops soon :flower:

Another scan in a few weeks? Lucky u:thumbup:

flugella- You must be propa happy to have a good MW on your side- I feel abit lost at the moment :wacko: I've seen SO many people at the hospitial (cause I came off so much medication when I found out I was pregga's) but the only peeps who have helped so far has been my physio- wonder if she'd come to the birth with me :haha:

Welcome to blondebabe- you're due a day before me!! When's ur 20wk scan?

Oh and Kateycakes have you had your NHS scan yet?

xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Welcome rachnthumper, ashlee + blondebabe!

*Flugella* - :happydance: YAY! Congratulations hun. The picture is beautiful :D I agree with Mirrie, maybe bubs knew you wanted to stay yellow so didn't want you to be tempted :haha: I saw your bump picture -it was so cute! I'm jealous of how skinny you are too! 

*Mirrie* - OH has definately made it up to me now. He knew he was in the wrong so he keeps waiting on me hand + foot! :haha: He keeps bringing me sweeties home every night :winkwink: + keeps doing the hovering + dusting for me (although being a clean freek I still have to go over it -but at least he's trying!) Oh + yay for feeling baby move :happydance: Oh I've got my 20wk NHS scan on new years eve :flower: When's yours? x

*nljackson* - Congratulations on the scan :happydance: I'd LOVE to have one of each, your sooooo lucky! :thumbup: How come you've got a scan at 24wks? Normally over here we don't have any other scans after 20wks! :( I have blurred vison when I have a dizzy spell. The hospital put it down to low blood pressure. Hope you feel better soon hun! x

*Loves + hugs to you all *:hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flugella

Morning all!

It's far too bloody cold, I have decided!!!! -10 on the way to work today - grrrrrr!

Baby is definitely cold too - I got a couple of kicks before it decided it was far too cold to bother and went back to sleep. What a sensible child!!! Mind you it was mega active yesterday so I'm guessing it wore itself out - bless! 

I just want to cuddle it which is a minor problem as it's not ready to come out for a cuddle yet :-(

How is everyone? All ready for Christmas?


----------



## nljackson

Hello blondebabe, welcome. 

Thanks Mirrie and Kateycakes, but no I do not have a history of low or high blood pressure. I still go to my family doctor for manipulations to help me stay aligned and worked out b/c my pelvic bone got real out of line when I had my daughter and she works on my neck...ohh it feels so good afterwards!! Still have problems out of my neck a few days after though, maybe that's what's affecting my vision, I dunno but I see her again on the 28th, I'll ask her then too. I work at a nursing home and I have them check my bp when I feel this way and they always say it's normal...hopefully it's nothing.


Kateycakes- wish my OH was doing the same...I want to rip his head off here the last few days, but maybe its the horomones talking....and I am SOOOO emotional here lately, I'm over the crying spells...:( 

Mirrie wish you had a MW you like...We don't have MW here but I love my OB. 

flugella...poor you I thought it was cold here and it's only been in the 20's!!!! :) I would not even want to walk outside if I were there. 

I had a scan at at 7wks to see how far along I was and they scheduled another for 12wks.....I started bleeding at 11wks, so they definately did my 12wks one....started bleeding again at 16wks, so they did another scan and then I had a 20wk scan to make sure everything was ok, and see if they could tell the gender.........My 24wk scan is what your 20wk scan normally would be...they don't do it at my doctors office until 24wks, this time its to make sure everything is there and in the correct place and once again make sure there are no problems....I've only had so many because of the bleeding, they didn't know where it was coming from and assumed it a slightly ruptured placenta....normally I would only have on when I found out, 12wks, 24wks, and then 36wks. The 36wk scan here is to make sure baby is facing the right way and to see the weight etc. incase induction needs to come early which I would certainly not wish.....sorry so long, just wanted to explain....:)


----------



## KateyCakes

*Flugella* - Your child is sensible and polite? Mine had her legs open + was doing a wee at the exact moment they were trying to find out her gender :blush: VERY unlady like :haha:
My little one seems to be most active when I'm trying to get sme sleep, she kept thumping me last night. Although daddy finally got to feel her kick :happydance: I kow how you feel, I keep crying because I want a baby cuddle but I know I'll need to do some sleeping + preparing before she's here! I'm ready for christmas now. Just got to do a little last minute wrapping -although we've got the in laws over today so I doubt I'll be doing much today. Are you ready?

*nljackson* - Hope your feeling better. Maybe the blurred vision is something to do with getting up to quickly? I always get up too quick + it makes me dizzy for a minute..
My OH has finally realised not to mess with a pregnant lady! Although he's still in bed this morning, after he said he didn't get any sleep because I kept tossing + turning.. Serves him right for trying to cuddle up to me + leaving me no room! :haha: Maybe if you cry to your OH it might work too haha!
I hope everythings okay now? I have light spotting on the day that my period would normally be due but that's nothing. Wow! Over here, if your pregnancy is low risk + they find nothing that concerns them. We only normally have 2 scans -one at 12wks + the other at 20wks! I feel lucky though, because I've seen my bubs an extra 2 times :D 

My midwife is crazy! She's don't know if she's coming or going most of the time! But she's lovely + always makes me feel relaxed when I talk to her :flower:

Hope everyones okay!! :hugs:xx


----------



## flugella

Katey - I think you have an exhibitionist there!

I'm dying to cuddle Sproglet but I'll make do with the comforting kicks instead. Mind you last night it kicked so hard Ian nearly had his hand knocked away!

All set for Christmas now - it's Ian's birthday tomorrow for good measure, he was due mid January but decided he wanted christmas prezzies and arrived early. It's a bugger just before Christmas!!!!


----------



## nljackson

Hope everyone is doing ok...

I don't know about the getting up too quickly part because I'm sitting when it happens..hahaha

I feel extremely lucky to have seen my little man more than the normal too..helps me not worry...well not to worry as much...I don't worry as much now that he's kicking more and moving around more...my daughter kicked more at night too KateyCakes must be a girl thing because this one moves during the day more..occassionally at night..don't think the crying to OH would work either hehe but I'm ok, I know how he is by now..it bothers me when he tries to cuddle when I'm pregnant too it's like back up and give me some space I'm trying to sleep..g.rrrr...haha


----------



## huntjump1989

Hey how do your bumps look now? and how are you feeling? I want to compare my bump my sister scared me yesterday by saying i was huge and needed to make sure i was applying lots of cream and such bc im gonna get huge by the end of my pregnancy and end with stretch marks boo now im worried that i have gotten to big it seems to of happened over night and gets bigger daily


----------



## Kim T

Hi :wave:

Im due May 28th.. Please could you add me to the list. Thank you :D

Hopefully i will be able to find out whether we are having a little brother or a little sister for my boy Tyler on 10th January, although OH wants to stay team yellow, he said that he wants me to find out as i want to know. So i will have a BIG secret to keep!

Hope you are all doing well
:flower:


----------



## Kellyx

May 16th :D


----------



## nljackson

Welcome you guys!


----------



## SteffyRae

Welcome!


----------



## SteffyRae

huntjump1989 said:


> Hey how do your bumps look now? and how are you feeling? I want to compare my bump my sister scared me yesterday by saying i was huge and needed to make sure i was applying lots of cream and such bc im gonna get huge by the end of my pregnancy and end with stretch marks boo now im worried that i have gotten to big it seems to of happened over night and gets bigger daily

I'm showing but just now are people noticing ill take a pic tomarrow everyone grows and carries different


----------



## jvbaby

Hey ladies, just did by 18 week scan and happy to say..........



We are on TEAM BLUE :). Though I really wanted a girl and hubby wanted a boy, I'm just glad the baby's anatomy is ok and he is healthy :cloud9:


----------



## nljackson

I am sooooooo over stressing all of the time....being horomonal and emotional doesn't help...how can I stop stressing myself out when it's all around me???? I need a vacation. :(


----------



## flugella

Awwwww ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))) nljackson - it's hard not to stress isn't it? I decided I'd had enough of Christmas last night and went to bed at 8pm - I feel much better this morning oddly enough and Bump is very active today, which is always good!

If I don't pop on before, have a wonderful Christmas ladies - and thanks for sharing your bump journeys with me!


----------



## Mirrie

Hi Everyone How we all doing? xxxx


----------



## huntjump1989

Hey Mirrie im doing great besides having sleeping issues. My bump has blossumed quite well recently. I went from hearing your not going to get big until month 7 are you? To omg i hope your putting lots of coco butter on bc your going to be huge by the time she is ready to come out. Are you sure its not twins?

How are you?


----------



## Mirrie

Hi huntjump, I'm not 2 bad, got a cold though so keep feeling great then pukey today! How far along are you? my bump seems to have really grown this week, I feel like babys doing star jumps to get more room :haha:


----------



## huntjump1989

Im 21+1 today your about the spot where i stoped puking lots and got really hungry and then my bump grew lots!


----------



## Mirrie

oooo That sound good! Saw your bump on other thread and its lovely! xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Hi :wave: :D How is everyone? Did you all have a good christmas? xx


----------



## Mirrie

Hi KateyCakes :hugs: How you hunny? Mine was good- how was yours? New Years next!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm great thanks babe. How are you? Yeah had a great christmas! -Although we went the in laws for dinner yesterday + it was a *4 COURSE MEAL!* + everyone was pestering me to eat it all. I don't eat much anyways so the salad for starters woulda done me :haha: 
I think they took the prase 'eating for 2' literally!! :haha:

Doing anything for new year? x


----------



## Mirrie

4 courses??? Flippin eck!! lol bless ya!

We're at a fancy dress NY's eve...no idea what 2go as...??? Gotta be a cartoon theme- know any pregnant cartoons?? :haha:

What you gonna be doing...after ur scan??? Yippppp excited 4ya hunni xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Awwh thanks for remembering missus :D We're off to a party -although OH is working at 7am on new years day so we won't stay for too long. 
Maybe go as mr blobby :haha: Oh I don't think he even classes as a cartoon :dohh:
xx


----------



## nljackson

Yes it is extremely hard not to stress and it keep piling up! lol thanks flugella...

Glad to hear everyone had an ok christmas besides being pukey and overstuffed hehe:) 

I understand the pukey part Mirrie...I had the stomach bug, my little girl Kaelyn was the first to get it, then her dad, and I got it on Christmas Eve night...I've not felt that bad in a while...totally different feeling from morning sickness...

Hope your scan goes great KateyCakes!!

I think a Minnie Mouse with a bump would be too cute!! lol, that may seem a little wrong to say, but aren't they shaped differently anyways..hehe :)


----------



## KateyCakes

:blush: Opps! I've just realised what I've said. I love you really Mirriecakes!! I meant you'll look beautiful in anything :dohh: 

I think Minnie would be cute! Minnie Mirrie :haha:

+ thanks hun. I feel a little less worried about this scan because I know she's still there. I feel her moving everyday -Just hoping they don't find anything wrong + she's healthy!! xx


----------



## nljackson

Yes!! Let's hope they're all healthy....It scares me sometimes hearing of the women who lose their baby around 24-30 wks....I've been thinking about that alot lately unfortunately...I wonder if something has to be wrong first or if things like this can just happen..I've never really asked about it...sorry...I know it's a sensative subject, just reading some of the other boards it's really started to scare me lol..................

I feel him moving though so it keeps me positive.....

Anyways off the subject lol.....
What's another female cartoon besides Minnie? Even thought I still think it would be too cute...


----------



## KateyCakes

My OH lost his daughter at 25wks. But she wasn't growing properly from the start + had a weak heart. I know it sounds strange, but I feel like she's my daughter too because he talks about her so much. I feel like I've lost her myself. It's horrible!! :(

Anyway yeah, maybe a princess, like sleeping beauty or cinderella. She'd look so cute. Although she already beautiful!! I'm jealous!! xx


----------



## nljackson

Awww....so sad, I would be the same way if I were you..:( 

Yeah or Snow White..hehe 

I need to put a pic on here....how would I go about doing that...I hate you can't look upclose at people's pic's though...then it helps to think of who you're talking to when you're writing...lol :)


By the way where did your tickers go?


----------



## KateyCakes

I know yeah, I have people on facebook from here. I like to be nosey + it makes me feel more relaxed with who I'm talking to if that makes sense? 
To put a picture on you have to go to your user cp at the top of the page + click on edit avatar afterwards then upload it. 

And I changed my tickers because I wanted something different, I got bored of them :haha: xx


----------



## nljackson

lol..I understand that..are you under KateyCakes on facebook? I have a facebook profile...Natashia Jackson Morristown, TN...maybe I can find some ppl on there too...:winkwink:


----------



## SteffyRae

i always wanted to be jessica rabbit from who framed roger rabbit.. maybe you ccould do that?


----------



## Mirrie

Mr Blobby indeed :haha: I could deffo pull that one off! KateyCakes you do make me giggle! So sad about your OH thou, its good that he can talk about it and that he has someone as lovely as you xxxx

nljackson I know what you mean about being scared but I guess it natural to be because we are mummys now and love our LO so much already... so being scared is kindof a good thing :shrug: 

Minne mouse would be cute, I'm lovin your idea of jessica rabbit SteffyRae, I'm not sure I could pull off a sexy look at the moment thou!! Maybe mr. blobby is a good idea :winkwink:

I have got all the stuff to be Mulan- like a geisha girl but just not sure...

Oh add me on facebook - Miriam MacMillan xx :hugs:


----------



## KateyCakes

Always drop myself in it though don't I :dohh: I like the idea of minnie, jessica rabbit + mulan. But if you've got the stuff ready, then go for mulan. That'll be so cute!

nljackson - I've added you. Wasn't sure if I added the right one, then I saw Kaelyn. She's beautiful!! xx


----------



## nljackson

Mirrie I will definately add you and I'll be on tonight so I'll accept your request KateyCakes...yay hehe :)

and thank you I apreciate it...she says I love you now and because I say " I love you Beautiful" everytime I say I love you she says "fuful" lol I LOVE HER!!


----------



## Mirrie

Awww thats so cute!!


----------



## nljackson

hehe....

Oh I forgot to mention...I went to the family doctor Tuesday and she said I have a sinus infection and an ear infection and put me on antibiotics...hope it helps....this is supposedly what may be causing everything with my vision and the pressure in me head...I sure hope so, if not something is really wrong :( Hopefully this helps:)

Hope everyone is doing ok......

KateyCakes isn't your scan tommorrow...bet ur super excited!!


----------



## Mirrie

Mattie felt two kicks through my tummy for the first time last night! Yea for strong baby legs lol!!


----------



## KateyCakes

YAY for kicks + for making it halfway Mirrie moo!!! :happydance: Did you decide on a costume in the end?

Nljackson-Hope this is it + you get better soon!!!! 

Had my scan today. Everything is perfect. She wasn't co-operating with the lady though.. I had to keep turning every which way so they culd get a good view of her. She had her face down + hidden by her hands. She eventually turned over though + we got the most beautiful picture of her sucking her thumb..
The tech said she has long legs just like her daddy :D


----------



## nljackson

Aww yay Mirrie and KateyCakes haha:thumbup:

Girls are so much more active than boys..at leas I have come to this conclusion after carrying both Kaelyn moved all day..well mostly at night but she was strong when she moved during the day...

He is moving alot today, but he still kicks towards my lady area and you cant feel him all that well from the outside :( oh well, soon enough haha...


----------



## flugella

Hi all and HAPPY NEW BABY YEAR!!!!

I have had the world's worst stinking horrible cold since Monday and realised how much I usually rely on decongestants etc now I can't use them! Luckily the MW said Olbas Oil is ok on a pillow or a tissue so I have been using that but I sound like I smoke loads!!

Katey your scan is GORGEOUS - what a cutie!!!

I had a bit of a wobble on NYE - I think it was everyone saying "last one before your life changes forever" and it freaked me out to the extent where I was convinced I was going to be a terrible Mum, have PND, drop the baby the lot... Luckily I feel a lot better now!

How does everyone feel now our babies arrive THIS year??


----------



## Mirrie

Happy new year ladies!! This will be the year of us being mummys!! flugella, that just seems wierd! my LO is being so active- will find out if its a active boy or girl tomorrow!!

I.C.A.N.T.W.A.I.T. !!!! LOL


----------



## nljackson

yAY Mirrie!!! Good luck...cooperate baby!! :) lol 

sorry you're not feeling so hot flugella hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mirrie

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:thumbup:


----------



## flugella

And it's a......????????? Come on Mirrie, spill the beans!!!!


----------



## Mirrie

lol its not until 4pm...grrrrrr! Today is going super slow :haha:

Think its cause I've got all the stepkids here waiting with me and its- is it time for the hospital yet???? every 2mins lol Gald they are excited thou :happydance:

Just cant wait to see him or her ;)


----------



## KateyCakes

Come on 4'oclock!!! We're all waiting!!! Good luck mirrie moo xx


----------



## Mirrie

Oh I have an aching bump now- had a long ol scan and am the proud mummy to a (big) boy!!

He's perfect, gorgeous and stubborn :baby: Just like his daddy (well more like mum :haha:)

xxxx Very Happy, got to have another scan at 34 weeks because my placenta isnt in the right place but lady didnt seem bothered 2much. And the lovely lady let my step kids come in and showed them his hands and feet and explained everything so they felt totally part of it :hugs: Coulda hugged her !! Baby even gave the kids a thumb up :thumbup: so they were well chuffed!!

Yey!


----------



## flugella

Yay, congrats to you Mirrie with your bouncing boy! I'm convinced this week that my bump is a boy but I wouldn't read too much into it - I was convinced it was a girl last week!!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya
I was wondering if it would be OK to join?

I am due my fourth baby on 23rd of May
I have my scan on the 11th of this month, hoping to find out babies sex :baby: :D 

Hope your all keeping well x


----------



## KateyCakes

Yay! Some good news this year at last! Congratulations on your little man :D are the other children happy about having a baby brother? I'm so useless at this gender guessing. I expected Mirrie moo to have a girl + me to have a boy :haha: better not predict yours flugella, it'll probably be wrong :dohh: 

I'm so jealous you get to have another scan Mirrie moo! I want to see my bubs again :( 
+ thank you for your lovely message on my other thread flugella :hugs:


----------



## KateyCakes

Ps. Hi ladyredlainey! You're more than welcome to join us! Congratulations On your pregnancy. Your scan isn't very far away :D


----------



## nljackson

Welcome ladyredlainey!!!

Yay Mirrie welcome to team blue hehe!!:blue:

Hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## Mirrie

Thankyou ladies xxx My step daughter was a little gutted as she's the only girl but she was very grown up about it lol

Me & hubby were hoping for a girl but after the sad news we heard today are just very grateful that our little boy is growing and moving and healthy. 

Now I just need my placenta to get its move on cause I really really want a natural birth **Fingers crossed

Hi ladyredlainey!! :flower:

Has anyone had any braxton hicks yet?


----------



## nljackson

Feels like it sometimes...hope nothing starts for us this early yet thoug!! Healthy babies, healthy babies, healty babies :) 

Aw well now she can just have the fond memories and photos of dressing brother up!!! hahaha :) My daughter is and her cousin are the only 2 girls on my OH side and so far the only grandbaby that's a girl on my side...my cousin is preg with her 2nd now too though maybe she will have a little princess to add.....GLAD she's handling it so well :)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks for the hellos :D

I have had braxton hicks with this pregnancy, really grips my tummy. I hope anyone getting them, that it isn't to painful! babies are staying put for now! :thumbup: x

Congrats on the blue news Mirrie :D i hope your placenta moves soon for you *fingers crossed* 

Hope your all keeping well
I have a splitting headache today, and had one last night, I was hoping the sleep would help get rid of it.

xx


----------



## flugella

Hello all! Welcome ladyredlainey!

I'm joining the headache club today, wasted half my day off by spending it in bed feeling sorry for myself! No Braxton Hicks as yet for me, mind you I wouldn't know what one felt like anyway!


----------



## caydensmom

Hi everyone!!! I am due on 20th May...I had posted this earlier but saw no results on the lists. I am feeling okay today!! Although I had headaches for about 2 days now. It eased off today but seems it's coming back on as I type this. Oh I hate head aches. Hope all of you ladies are fine!! I am going to find out the sex of my baby in about 2 weeks. Really hoping it's a girl!!


----------



## KateyCakes

caydensmom said:


> Hi everyone!!! I am due on 20th May...I had posted this earlier but saw no results on the lists. I am feeling okay today!! Although I had headaches for about 2 days now. It eased off today but seems it's coming back on as I type this. Oh I hate head aches. Hope all of you ladies are fine!! I am going to find out the sex of my baby in about 2 weeks. Really hoping it's a girl!!

I'm so sorry, I added you as 30th for some reason :wacko: all updated now though. :thumbup: I hate headaches especially the ones that last for days. Hope you feel better soon! Fingers + toes crossed for team pink for you xx


----------



## nljackson

hello hello! I still have the tension headaches ocassionally fortunately my headache days have eased off...hopefully :( don't wanna jinks myself I had them daily;(


----------



## nljackson

KateyCakes said:


> caydensmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! I am due on 20th May...I had posted this earlier but saw no results on the lists. I am feeling okay today!! Although I had headaches for about 2 days now. It eased off today but seems it's coming back on as I type this. Oh I hate head aches. Hope all of you ladies are fine!! I am going to find out the sex of my baby in about 2 weeks. Really hoping it's a girl!!
> 
> I'm so sorry, I added you as 30th for some reason :wacko: all updated now though. :thumbup: I hate headaches especially the ones that last for days. Hope you feel better soon! Fingers + toes crossed for team pink for you xxClick to expand...


I'm not on the list either! haha May 2nd!:)


----------



## flugella

I still have a headache and haven't gone to work today, which is rubbish. Not impressed.


----------



## KateyCakes

nljackson said:


> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caydensmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! I am due on 20th May...I had posted this earlier but saw no results on the lists. I am feeling okay today!! Although I had headaches for about 2 days now. It eased off today but seems it's coming back on as I type this. Oh I hate head aches. Hope all of you ladies are fine!! I am going to find out the sex of my baby in about 2 weeks. Really hoping it's a girl!!
> 
> I'm so sorry, I added you as 30th for some reason :wacko: all updated now though. :thumbup: I hate headaches especially the ones that last for days. Hope you feel better soon! Fingers + toes crossed for team pink for you xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not on the list either! haha May 2nd!:)Click to expand...

I've found a list where I wrote down who I needed to add so I didn't have to keep flicking backwards + forwards so in doing this I thought I'd already done it :dohh: baby brain :haha: 

Hope all your headaches go away soon. I've not had bad headaches since 1st tri so I feel lucky! xx


----------



## nljackson

Oh KateyCakes I was not complaining promise haha we can't expect you to keep up with all of this :) !! I understand the baby brain...sucks it all up huh? haha lol at least thats how I feel


----------



## flugella

Morning all! No headache but bloomin' morning sickness is back again! What are you doing baby??? Could you just settle down a bit as I really don't want to puke all over my patients....???


----------



## Ele

Can I join also? I am expecting twin girls on 26th May; very excited but feeling nervous. These are my first babies and never really around babies before so no clue what I am doing!


----------



## nljackson

Hello Ele...aww twins...how sweet!! :)


----------



## flugella

Twins! Wow!!!

I decided to spend more time around children than I already do at work and helped out at dance school today - 4 hours of tots to teens doing ballroom and latin!!! Bump seems to like dancing though!

We had an AAAWWWWW moment last night. DH had his hand on my bump and baby snuggled up to it and went to sleeep! How cute!


----------



## nljackson

I wish we had activities and things like that around here for people to help out with flugella..maybe we're just too small of a town...seems to me that's why our teens act out and do the crazy things they do..sounds like fun to watch.....


----------



## flugella

It was interesting - especially my first attempts at freestyle!!!

Off work with hideous morning sickness again today - why am I STILL being sick at nearly 24 weeks??? Very fed up :-(


----------



## Mirrie

(((((((HUGS))))))) Poor Flugella- I hate MS :(


----------



## nljackson

Honey I had morning sickness the entire time with my daughter!! sucks!!


----------



## flugella

Thanks guys, it's easing but I feel most fed up with it! Luckily baby is doing some complicated break dancing or something which is taking my mind off it!


----------



## nljackson

Mirrie I seen on a thread they were testing your fluid...did you ever get results???


----------



## Mirrie

Oh do you mean my urine?? Yeah it came back fine...still getting the cramps but think its to do with a condition I've had for a long time (pelvic disorder with a helpful topping of ibs!) xx


----------



## nljackson

hahahaha.....sorry when you said water infection I thought you meant something might be wrong with your waters/fluid..glad it came back ok..how funny...sorry I was worried :)


----------



## Mirrie

Oh haha thanks for being worried hunni xxx All is fine xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## flugella

Morning all!

Well, I'm 24 weeks today - so I guess that means HAPPY V-DAY BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Mirrie

Happy Vday!! xxxxx :baby::flower::thumbup::hugs::kiss:


----------



## flugella

Does Bump have to celebrate by bouncing on my bladder though?????


----------



## nljackson

Yay flugella..:)

How is everyone? This thread has gotten very quite here lately!!! 

Went for my 24wk visit today...got to have another ultrasound :) yay!! If I can get them to scan at home I will post them...got a good shot of his face...and he even did his wee wee in the 3d :rofl:...it was too funny and so clear..he never did that with Kaelyn..he said "Nikki (the NP) likes to get all the cutie face shots, I get the money shots." hahaha ok, this is my kid you're talking about here. Haha my doc is crazy I love him though. It feels like time is flying with this pregnancy doesn't it?? 

I've only gained 17lbs so far this pregnancy I was too excited for myself and very proud!:) I go to school online and it was supposed to start at 7:00p.m., but they must of had a delay because it says I still have to wait an hour and a half....hello I need to to some homework at work I have a 2 yr old at home that will not let me do anything when I get there!! ehheehhehehhehe

How is everyone else and their bumps????????:happydance:


----------



## the.lion

Hi all! I'm new to the boards and was hoping to join this buddies group to make some friends. I'm due May 16th with my first baby. It's a boy, and we're naming him Jonathan Austin.


----------



## flugella

Hi the.lion and welcome to the madhouse! Love your baby boy's name!

nljackson - wish I could put weight on! I'm back to pre-pregnancy weight but lost 7lbs due to morning sickness so I'm at zero gain (although the scales at work have decided to weigh 5lb heavier than the ones at home when they were always identical so that's confused the life out of me!). It's worrying when maternity clothes are too big but you don't quite fit into pre-baby clothes any more...


----------



## AfterAbigail

Hello my name is Shelley and I am pregnant with our second child following the loss of our firstborn daughter during full term labour. 
I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of this baby which will arrive via planned c-section on the 31st May 2011. 
Hope you're all doing well x


----------



## Mirrie

Hey Shelley, welcome! How awful about your little girl, I know you must be worried this time too but fingers and toes crossed that all will be fine this time- sendin u hugs xxxx


----------



## nljackson

Hello, the.lion and Shelley. 

Flugella- as long as baby is healthy trust me you'll be glad you didn't gain very much after shes born! hahaha...it would be good for you to gain though...can't believe you haven't gained any.

Shelley, sorry to hear about your baby girl hunny, hope this pregancy and delivery goes perfectly for you!! :) 

the.lion- I'm having a boy too...love your name...I can't decide on one yet :(


----------



## flugella

Hi all!

Shelley - welcome to our gang - sorry to hear about your little girl and got everything crossed that everything is perfect this time!

I have finally gained weight! All 3lbs of it!!! Then guess what - more bloomin' morning sickness! I am getting really fed up with it now! But never mind, Baby is bouncing around and being healthy and happy (although it didn't want the midwife to listen to its heart on Friday - every time she found it the little so and so kicked at the probe and shuffled off!) so that's the main thing.

Had a different midwife on Friday actually and she was a real misery, didn't have much bedside manner at all. Hope I don't see too much of her!


----------



## KateyCakes

Hi Ladies + welcome new ladies!
Hope you're all okay. I'm still under my pre pregnancy weight! I need to start eating lard soon to put the weight on :haha:
Had a busy couple of weeks with my MIL not being too well. I've got my crazy cleaning instinct back! I completely cleaned the whole house a few days ago, then the next day I started cleaning it again :dohh:

I've been having constant heartburn lately -to the point all I want to do is drink pints + pints of milk! 
How is everyone? xx


----------



## flugella

I've not had heartburn...yet....! Just a ridiculously low bladder tolerance because a certain little darling has found a new trampoline and spent the last half hour kicking it!!! At least when it's born it can't do that any more! 

Can anyone else feel the shape of their baby through their bump yet? If bubs is lying in certain positions i can feel its spine and head and limbs, usually getting poked or kicked in response though!

how's MIL doing Katey?


----------



## KateyCakes

She's doing good, although she's getting more tired easily. She has her operation on 27th of this month, she said she's definately having her breast removed because if it comes back, she might not catch it in time etc. She's a strong woman, she's being very positive about it too!

My brother felt baby kick last night, we also felt her foot sticking out, he was certain he could feel her toes too. I've never seen him so excited before. But you'll feel more of bubs' body because you're so slim to begin with! Very jealous!! xx


----------



## nljackson

Hello everyone...

KateyCakes glad to hear your MIL is doing ok..prayers go out to her...and a bottle of tums go along way with the heart burn..it sucks though hope it gets better soon! :)

Flugella guess this not gaining weight is paying of since you get to feel baby!! hahah..if I lay on my back I can tell where he is bc he sticks up and it is very hard lol. with my daughter you could see her stick her feet and hands out around 7 1/2 months.....dumb question but does your midwife come to your house there or do you go to an office for apts? just wondering bc I have seen alot of posts where they come to their houses...

Hope everyone is doing great!!! :)


----------



## flugella

I have to go to my GP to see the midwife, think it depends on how the service is set up in your area. I've seen one of them three times and the other just the once - fingers crossed the original one is back for my 31 week check as my 28 week check is at hospital due to being allergic to latex. Apparently I have to see a consultant although heaven only knows why - I know how I react to it and all they have to do is keep the place latex free!

Katey - you are skinnier than me girl!!! And Baby is kicking in agreement!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## MrsPerrier

Hello everyone- I'm due a May Blossom too and would love a bump buddy!! :happydance:

I'm due the 23rd with my 2nd pregnancy (1st we lost at 8 weeks, bless our little angel) and are both very excited but think I would be more so if i didn't feel so rotten!

Joining the weight gain debate I have only put on 3Ibs which i've been told is not a lot but then everyone varies. If anyone else has been suffereing with high BP, bad back, severe nausea, complete STRESS at work and complete lethargy please let me know so i don't like such a complete wimp!

My boss just thinks i'm being a complete slacker because hers was "such a breeze" that it's driving me mad.... GRRR :growlmad:


----------



## flugella

Hi Mrs Perrier! 

You're not a wimp - I've thrown up this morning too! My BP is going down instead of up - 100/54 on Friday which is low even by my standards, very bizarre! Work's been ok although I have just been sorting out my maternity leave. Last day is April 21st, eeeeeek! Then back but on leave from 7th November and officially doing some work on 17th Nov. Scaryness!


----------



## MrsPerrier

Thanks Flugella,

I still have to sort my maternity out but its been a bit mad. I work in a school and as the students are very hard work, with all my problems it has been too much. GP recommended reduced hours and wrote a note, work were not co-operative so have now been signed off and think it's just all getting to me a bit. Sure it will all work out in the end.

Sorry to hear you were sick. My sickness has eased somewhat but until about 8 weeks ago it was awful- day and night, barely ate anything and lost lots of weight but its got a lot better. Couldn't even work with mine which meant more time off. They hate me at the mo! 
lol

I go on maternity a week after you, and it is scary to think how close it all is really. This time next year we'll have an 8 month old baby!! AAARGH


----------



## flugella

I've been lucky - only had 3-4 days off with sickness but it's ben pretty much every day which is not fun!


----------



## AfterAbigail

Morning sickness is not fun and for me its been morniing noon and night sickness - which is thanfully starting to ease off - only this past week or so and I am nearly 20 weeks! I have found eating a little and often better than square meals as if my blood sugar dips I will be sick. I also have the sea sickness wrist bands good - 
Hope you're all well. When are you due?

4 months and 10 days until baby is here. Not that I'm counting or anything ha x


----------



## KateyCakes

Hello Ladies!!!!! I'm so excited, it's my V Day today! :happydance: 
OH has told me to forget the stress that's happening at the minute + just enjoy today. 
Can't believe we've made it this far!! 

Hope you're all okay :hugs: xx


----------



## flugella

Oooooh happy V day Katey and of course the beautiful Cadence! Another milestone!

Ugh back pain. Middle back is really ouch, possibly due to 4 hours of teaching dance yesterday. Think I need to get some lower heels, body is telling me I'm getting too big for 2.5in Latin sandals! Hardly slept last night and can't get comfy today so most fed up.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Cupcake_Queen

Yay!!! It's Lloydybubs V-Day today!! :) xxx


----------



## flugella

Wooooo! Happy V-Day!!!


----------



## nljackson

flugella said:


> I have to go to my GP to see the midwife, think it depends on how the service is set up in your area. I've seen one of them three times and the other just the once - fingers crossed the original one is back for my 31 week check as my 28 week check is at hospital due to being allergic to latex. Apparently I have to see a consultant although heaven only knows why - I know how I react to it and all they have to do is keep the place latex free!
> 
> Katey - you are skinnier than me girl!!! And Baby is kicking in agreement!!
> 
> How is everyone today?


sorry to respond so late...I understand about the services now haha...is your sugar test not around 28wks too would u have to do it at the hospital? here ours is around 28wks but I also had it at 16wks this time b/c I was GD last pregnancy.....

Hope your good girls. - minus the morning sickness..soo sorry!


----------



## Mirrie

Hi Girls, thought I'd better catch up!! Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## flugella

Mirrie!!! How the hell are ya??

All ok here despite Baby having rediscovered it's love of bouncing on my sciatic nerve. I can tell its hearing is much more acute now as it really responds to noises. I'm doing sound and lights for a play this week and it boogied away to Viva Espana! Not sure if I should be amused or concerned...


----------



## KateyCakes

Hope your feeling better Mirrie + Flugella!
Mirrie - It's your V Day tomorrow :happydance: Happy V Day to you and baby boy :) Have you picked a name for him yet?

Flugella - I'm sure your little one was enjoying a little boogie, bet it was like a disco :haha:

My little one loves daddy singing twinkle twinkle to her. She pushes herself out towards him. It's super cute! She's already a daddy's girl!
My MIL is having her operation tomorrow so we're off to see her tonight.


----------



## Mirrie

Thanks girls! I've been on complete rest this week and am super bored now! Going to celebrate my vday by going swimming in my new massive swimsuit :haha: xx


----------



## flugella

Happy V Day to Mirrie and baby boy!

I'm onto double figures now in terms of time to go til Sproglet arrives! It's being very hyper at the moment so I think it's probably saying hi to you all! 

Hope MIL's op goes ok Katey, will have everything crossed, which could make dentistry interesting...

Morrisons are having a baby event at the moment so we went down last night and got bottles, microwave steriliser and bottle warmer (which also does jars for later on!) so that if I express some milk DH can do some feeds. They also have huge boxes of Johnsons Baby Wipes for £5 so we've been stocking up. Nappies are also on sale but no newborn ones to be seen. At least I have now bought things so I feel less like a really bad mother! It's all going home with my mum on Saturday though or we'll just have to pack and move it...


----------



## KateyCakes

Just thought I'd pop on to let you all know, MIL's operation went well. She had to stay in overnight but she said at least she gets a break from her husbands snoring :haha:
She's at home now -came out at 11 this morning. They said they're happy with her progress but I've got to refrain from giving her a hug and sitting too close to her for the time being. She had to have some sort of radiotherapy injection the day before.

We've been Asda this morning, the only good thing they have on offer is a big box of nappies for £11. Other than that, it's not worth having anything. I've seen things cheaper elsewhere!

Flugella -You're in 3rd tri next week then :wacko: It's all going so fast! I remember being in 1st tri when I met you! Seems like it was only a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Mirrie

Oh glad to hear about your MIL Katey xxx


----------



## flugella

Morning all!

Glad to hear MIL's op went well Katey!

God - 3rd tri on Thursday. Can't believe it - where has this time gone?? Next thing I know it'll be here! Help!!!! 

We should get a completion date for our new house this week, so then it'll be a case of packing like crazy. I must be mad!

How is everyone?


----------



## nljackson

Glad to hear the good news on your MIL Katey...glad everyone else is doing ok!!!! 

Things have been so crazy the last few weeks I think it's too much to go into detail!! :(...having to move and Kaelyn has the Flu B :( I'm so tired.


----------



## flugella

Hello everyone!

May I just go GRRRRRR???? I rang the house builder yesterday to confirm that we can move in at the end of the month / beginning of next month and suddenly they have shifted completion to END OF BLOODY MARCH??!!!! I'll be 35/36 weeks then and that is just not on! Hubby is going in today to find out what's caused the holdup but I'm terrified that it'll be put back again and we'll be moving a week before baby is due, with nothing bought, packed or ready. Not a happy bunny!!!!


----------



## rdh2378

KateyCakes said:


> *UPDATE!!*
> I thought it would be nice to add everyone's name + due date who participate in the thread :D
> 
> *2nd May*
> Becxi
> Nljackson
> 
> *3rd May*
> Ellyb
> Angel777
> 
> *5th May*
> Flugella
> 
> * 8th May*
> Kakia
> Natalie7
> Huntjump1989
> 
> *9th May*
> Blessedtwice
> 
> *11th May*
> Zodiacflower
> Anicole10
> Rachnthumper
> 
> *12th May*
> Rebate
> 
> *14th May*
> Kateycakes
> 
> *15th May*
> Hippymumma23
> 
> *16th May*
> Momma2010
> the.lion
> 
> *17th May*
> Kib
> 
> *18th May*
> Steffyrae
> Blondebabe
> 
> *19th May*
> Mirrie
> Charl
> 
> *20th May*
> Caydensmom
> 
> *21st May*
> Bibarrachus
> 
> *22nd May*
> Sarah54
> Eab
> 
> *23rd May*
> Maybabyx
> Jvbaby
> Meowmeow
> Ladyredlainey
> MrsPerrier
> 
> *25th May*
> Jessica716
> 1QueenB
> 
> *26th May*
> Ele
> 
> * 27th May*
> Plumsugar
> 
> *28th May*
> Samiam
> Nataliexx
> 
> *30th May*
> Ashlee.
> 
> *31st May*
> 1sttimemama2b
> Kristine30
> AfterAbigail
> 
> Please feel free to leave a comment with your due date on if you want to be added :D :hugs:

YAY! So glad I found you guys! My Name is Rebecca and I'm due 5/2! :cloud9:


----------



## nljackson

I felt so bad because I had not responded in so long, but no one else is either!! hahahahahaha, guess we are all getting pretty busy preparing for baby!! WEll we moved into our new house the weekend before last...still havent got everything unpacked...was trying to take it easy bc the Monday after moving I had 14 contractions!!!!!!! And I wasn't even working hard!! lol When we got moved in I started my 8-4:30pm job yayayayay!!! Bu then Kaely caught the Strep after we both just got over the flu!! 
Been busy and everything seems to be tearing up or going wrong..but it could be worse so I continue to thank God for all my many blessings hahahah

Hope everyone is doing well!!!! :)


----------



## flugella

I move in under 4 weeks now!!! Scary!!! I'm starting to get organised but I'm also getting baby stuff so as fast as I pack I'm getting more stuff!!


----------



## nljackson

Good luck flugella!! Just moved myself and I've been overdoing it:( had to have a heart monitor and everything because the last time I started unpacking my heart started skipping and felt like a 500lb man was sitting on my chest !!!!! :( JUst be careful, take your time!! :)


----------



## kaydenjayla

im due 28th may can i join pleaseeee would love a buddy anyone from nw merseyside area by anychance xx


----------



## theresarhuebb

hi im theresa mum of two girls 4 and 3 and due my 3rd baby 21st may were having a boy :) hehe can i join please xx


----------



## nljackson

Welcome everyone! :)


----------



## rdh2378

I have had the hardest time finding BROWN maternity hose or tights... so I broke down and bought Queen size in suntan... I feel like SUCH a cow, but at least I don't have pantyhose line halfway across my bump!


----------



## rdh2378

I have had the hardest time finding BROWN maternity hose or tights... so I broke down and bought Queen size in suntan... I feel like SUCH a cow, but at least I don't have pantyhose line halfway across my bump! I was a size A/B before baby!


----------



## Linda3618

I'm due May 22nd with my 5th boy! We can't wait! My boys are so excited to meet him!


----------

